# Reportajes extranjeros sobre Uruguay



## el palmesano

Hace tiempo tengo la idea de que en lugar de poner los reportajes extranjeros en el hilo sobre Uruguay en el mundo, lo mejor seria ponerlos en un hilo especifico para eso, asi que lo creo:

comienzo con uno mexicano:


----------



## el palmesano

dado que se satura mucho, voy a poner en medio comentarios jaja


----------



## el palmesano

Uno coreano:

우루과이를 방문! (visite el Uruguay)

우루과이 관광의 현재 일부 동영상 :


35019241

35149300

35503764

36623783


----------



## el palmesano

^^ curioso, verdad??


----------



## el palmesano

otro en ingles del banco interamericano de desarrollo:

36112821


----------



## el palmesano

^^ interesante!


----------



## el palmesano

Programa Callejeros Viajeros de españa sobre Punta del Este:


----------



## el palmesano

"Ciclo Darwin" en El escarabajo verde

sobre cabo polonio:

http://www.rtve.es/television/20090330/ciclo-darwin-escarabajo-verde/256566.shtml


----------



## el palmesano

Uno sobre economia hecho por la CNN


----------



## el palmesano

^^ otra vision...


----------



## el palmesano

un video de viaje 


21372844


----------



## el palmesano

^^ mas informal...


----------



## el palmesano

Callejeros viajeros Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

^^ me gusto mucho a mi, me parecio sincero


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Mi Tierra por Eduardo Galeano, video hecho por TVE, excelente como referencia de nuestro pais, por el mas grande de todos, Galeano.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ quiza demasiado tranquilo...


----------



## el palmesano

Andaluces por el mundo en Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

son curiosas las distintas formas de ver el pais...


----------



## el palmesano

Madrileños por el mundo


----------



## el palmesano

^^ mas de lo mismo, pero interesante tambien, no??


----------



## el palmesano

España:

Informe Semanal: Uruguay, un paso al frente
07-08-2010 
Uruguay es uno de esos países de los que raramente se habla. Poco conocido, poco problemático, pequeño entre gigantes, con más vacas y ovejas que personas -poco más de tres millones de habitantes-. Un país fuera de la superliga de la política y que, sin embargo, vive un momento de cambios profundos. De la decadencia del pasado, al rumbo decidido hacia el futuro. Un futuro propio, con una apuesta firme por la modernidad y la reivindicación de su noble tradición de derechos civiles, en los que fue país de vanguardia. Motor del nuevo impulso, el Frente Amplio, la coalición que hace 5 años hizo posible el primer gobierno de izquierda en la historia Uruguay y que repite ahora con la singular figura de su nuevo presiente, José "Pepe" Mujica. Con algo de Mandela, algo de Lula y mucho de sí mismo, este ex combatiente tupamaro encarna una voluntad de reconciliación poco frecuente.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ corto pero interesante


----------



## el palmesano

programa de irlanda creo sobre vuelta a los origenes, y trata de un uruguayo, esta muy bien, y si entienden ingles mirenllo, al final sale punta del este

ingles:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ curioso..


----------



## el palmesano

Un reportaje de Uruguay, por un canal privado de Lima


----------



## el palmesano

castellano-manchegos por el mundo en Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

^^ mas de lo mismo, pero todos son distintos


----------



## el palmesano

Vinho e Algo Mais - Uruguai


Viagem e Vinhos

Episódio da série "Vinho & Algo Mais" gravado nas vinícolas Pisano, Juanicó e Bouza - Uruguai.

Ano 2005

Neste episódio Colônia de Sacramento, Montevideo, Punta Del Este, entrevista com Carlos Paez Vilaró, vinícolas Pisano, Juanicó e Bouza.

29414014


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86399539&postcount=721


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86400942&postcount=722


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87195423&postcount=738


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87635609&postcount=753

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87635866&postcount=754

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87636286&postcount=755


----------



## el palmesano

Uno en aleman (deuch)


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87630122&postcount=752


----------



## el palmesano

house hunters en Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

uno brasileño


----------



## el palmesano

de la tv de Austria, vale la pena ver el documental sobre el Plan Ceibal


----------



## el palmesano

^^ por suerte esta subtitulado


----------



## el palmesano

World's Toughest Driving Test - URUGUAY

29532342


----------



## el palmesano

^^ esta muy interesante este jeje


----------



## el palmesano

uno sobre el plan ceibal de Lanata


----------



## el palmesano

Viajamos até Montevideu, a capital do Uruguai. Uma cidade cujas ruas parecem feitas de propósito para passear descontraidamente, com o mate debaixo do braço, observando a bem conservada arquitetura ou usufruindo dos parques. Mas não só de calma se faz Montevideu porque a música é sempre indissociável deste lugar, quer seja através da sensualidade do tango, quer através dos ritmos compassados candomblé.

"Bienvenidos a Montevideo!"


Raquel Carinhas, 29 anos, Leitora do Instituto Camões, natural de Lisboa. Conhecemos a Raquel na principal artéria da cidade, a caminho da Praça da Independência onde nos mostra alguns dos edifícios mais simbólicos e nos apresenta a cultura do mate - a bebida que melhor representa os uruguaios. Em Punta Carretas vamos almoçar ao restaurante favorito da Raquel, onde se delicia com as suas iguarias preferidas num país que praticamente só come carne. Nos inúmeros bares do parque Rodó, é possível encontrar lugares originais: na cave de uma antiga casa colonial somos convidados pela Raquel a assistir a um recital de poesia africana. Terminamos a noite deambulando pelos vários eventos da Noite dos Museus.


Bruno Lima, 37 anos, Topógrafo, natural de Lisboa. Acompanhamos o Bruno na sua viagem de táxi até ao bairro onde vive, um local familiar, onde as crianças brincam na rua e que é o berço do candomblé. Com a mulher e o filho, vamos até à feira Tristan Narvaja, um local onde se pode comprar um pouco de tudo, mas onde o que encanta realmente o Alberto são os inúmeros antiquários que lá existem e onde é possível encontrar algumas peças portuguesas. O passeio em família, não acaba sem uma ida ao parque Rodó, um local onde se pode fazer desporto, ouvir música, comer ou apenas descontrair. Despedimo-nos do Bruno em Palermo, ao som de um grupo feminino de candomblé.


Mariana Raposo, 52 anos, Secretária, natural de Monforte da Beira. No autocarro a caminho da periferia de Montevideo, conhecemos a Mariana que nos fala um pouco do sistema de transportes públicos. No bairro Borro, um dos "bairros de lata" na periferia da cidade, Mariana mostra-nos a "Nova Vida", um centro que pretende dar uma alternativa de futuro aos jovens desfavorecidos -- um exemplo feliz. Saímos de Montevideo para visitar a Colónia do Sacramento, um local fundado por um português, intimamente ligado à cultura do nosso país e o ponto mais próximo de Buenos Aires. De volta a Montevideu, a Mariana despede-se de nós durante um ensaio de uma murga, uma manifestação cultural que une de dança, música e teatro.


Alberto Almeida, 28 anos, Gestor de Projetos Industriais, natural S. João da Madeira. A rambla é um dos locais preferidos dos habitantes da cidade e é lá que nos encontramos com o Alberto antes de seguirmos para a fábrica onde trabalha e onde a sua carreira tem tido uma progressão impressionante. Apanhamos boleia do Alberto para Cabo Polónio, um paraíso feito de mar, areia e...centenas de lobos-marinhos! Na cidadela, uma área noturna mais alternativa vamos ouvir o mais tradicional dos tangos antes de lhe dizermos adeus.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:applause:


muchas gracias Palme, excelente laburo.

Fijate si podes conseguir el de Anthony Bourdain (sin reservas)


----------



## el palmesano

^^

lo intentare


y ademas he encontrado muchos mas


----------



## SebaFun

Impresionante aporte palme!!!!:applause::applause:

La verdad que muy buen hilo!!! tengo para entretenerme cuando ande medio aburrido, mucho mucho material:banana:

Te felicito de verdad!kay:

El de anthony lo vi, está bueno, es el que come el chivito no se donde?


----------



## el palmesano

^^ exacto, y que va a la biblioteca nacional


ah! gracias!


----------



## palmares

Muy buenos videos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

SebaFun said:


> Impresionante aporte palme!!!!:applause::applause:
> 
> La verdad que muy buen hilo!!! tengo para entretenerme cuando ande medio aburrido, mucho mucho material:banana:
> 
> Te felicito de verdad!kay:
> 
> El de anthony lo vi, está bueno, es el que come el chivito no se donde?




como no se donde????

el la chiviteria marcos!!! no existe ortra!!!


----------



## el palmesano

Un reportaje hecho para la radio, curioso...



> *Nómadas en Montevideo*
> 
> 
> 
> Montevideo es una ciudad donde el tiempo pasa despacio, donde las horas pueden consumirse sin prisas como sorbos de grapamiel en la barra de un boliche cualquiera. Podemos descubrir su vertiente más literaria o dejarnos embriagar por los hipnóticos tambores del candombe mientras nos acercamos al descomunal Río de la Plata, al que los uruguayos llaman mar. Acompáñanos en este paseo virtual por la capital más austral de América.
> 
> Nuestro recorrido por Montevideo
> 1. Río de la Plata
> 2. Cerro de Montevideo
> 3. Mercado del Puerto
> 4. Plaza Zabala
> 5. Catedral Metropolitana (Plaza Constitución)
> 6. Peatonal Sarandi
> 7. Plaza de la Independencia
> 8. Palacio Salvo
> 9. Librería Puro Verso (Av. 18 de Julio)
> 10. Barrio Sur
> 11. Calle Carlos Gardel
> 12. Esquina de Canelones con Yi
> 13. Palermo
> 14. El Prado
> 15. Barrio Peñarol
> 16. Santiago Vázquez



http://www.rtve.es/radio/20121129/nomadas-montevideo/579223.shtml


----------



## J.Bolso

Che Palmesano, te equivocastes en tu firma, donde debería poner "República" pusistes "Republcia"

Muy buenos los videos.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ uy, gracias por avisar jaja, y no solo eso, deberia poner republic jaja


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

los descubri gracias a este video:


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause::rofl:

Muy bueno el ultimo!!! somos grandes che!!!:rofl:


----------



## el palmesano

aca va esto



el palmesano said:


> otra cosa mas, un programa corto, es antiguo


----------



## el palmesano

rusos

Планета без предрассудков. Уругвай. Монтевидео


----------



## el palmesano

uno retro


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Uruguay, de sociedad rural a potencia digital

Montevideo compite con Sao Paulo y Río de Janeiro por ser la capital latina de desarrollo de videojuegos

Simón Romero (NYT) Montevideo 13 MAR 2013 - 21:24 CET1

'Legends of Ooo' es uruguayo. 
Tratándose de una nueva empresa que tiene un popular videojuego para iPhone, las oficinas tipo loft de Ironhide Game Studio en Montevideo son lo que cabría esperar: en ellas trabaja con ahínco una nueva plantilla cerca de un pinball y una máquina arcade hecha a medida.

Pero la empresa, un triunfo en el competitivo campo del desarrollo de videojuegos, destaca entre otras compañías de alta tecnología por su ubicación poco convencional, que a menudo confunde a los extranjeros. Estos preguntan educadamente: “¿Dónde está Uruguay?”, cuenta Álvaro Azofra, uno de los tres fundadores de Ironhide, responsable de Kingdom Rush, un juego popular en Estados Unidos en el que un reino de dibujos animados es atacado por yetis y ogros merodeadores.

Uruguay, encajado entre Brasil y Argentina y durante mucho tiempo dependiente de la exportación de productos, probablemente sea más conocido por la cría de ganado. Pero la atención está desviándose hacia el creciente número de nuevas empresas que crean videojuegos para ordenadores y dispositivos portátiles.

Los programadores citan varios motivos por los que Uruguay ha sido capaz de competir con las economías más importantes de Sudamérica, ya sea la creatividad de sus ingenieros y artistas comerciales o una ley de inmigración relativamente laxa y la utilización generalizada de ordenadores en las escuelas. “Es irónico, porque, históricamente, este país odia el espíritu emprendedor, pero no la cultura emprendedora”, explica Gonzalo Frasca, un teórico de los videojuegos cuya empresa, Powerful Robot, ha desarrollado numerosos productos para clientes de Estados Unidos.

Frasca, de 40 años, compara el escepticismo hacia la empresa privada que persiste en el Estado del bienestar uruguayo, que protege desde la cuna hasta la tumba, y donde las empresas en sectores como las telecomunicaciones, los casinos e incluso la producción de whisky siguen sometidas al control estatal, con la sólida tradición de creatividad en las artes y las ciencias.

Tenemos buenas escuelas de informática”
“Tenemos buenas escuelas de informática”, señala Frasca, que hizo un doctorado en estudios sobre videojuegos por la Universidad de Tecnologías de la Información de Copenhague y es un pionero del sector de los juegos en Uruguay. “Cuando los jóvenes se licencian, se dan cuenta de que viven en un país pequeño que no tiene más remedio que relacionarse con el resto del mundo”.

Otras regiones de Latinoamérica están fomentando el desarrollo de videojuegos. Chile, por ejemplo, despertó interés recientemente cuando Atakama Labs, una empresa de programación de juegos con sede en Santiago, fue adquirida por la japonesa DeNA.

También han surgido estudios de videojuegos en São Paulo y Río de Janeiro, las dos ciudades más grandes de Brasil, pero los programadores de allí se quejan de unas complejas normativas fiscales y laborales en comparación con algunos países industrializados ricos.

En Buenos Aires, Argentina, se han fundado docenas de nuevas empresas de desarrollo de video-juegos. En Uruguay, la creación de programas se ha convertido en un sector valorado en 600 millones de dólares, lo cual sitúa al país como líder latinoamericano en exportaciones de software por habitante.

Pero los salarios de los programadores están aumentando con rapidez y a las nuevas empresas les resulta más caro competir en el ámbito internacional. Aun así, las leyes de inmigración uruguayas ofrecen algunas ventajas. Los empleados extranjeros de las empresas de reciente creación pueden vivir y trabajar legalmente en Uruguay mientras tramitan los permisos de trabajo.

Evan Henshaw-Plath, estadounidense y cofundador de la empresa que acabaría convirtiéndose en Twitter, se trasladó a Uruguay en 2007 y creó una compañía de desarrollo de programas informáticos que ahora tiene empleados de países como Polonia y Ecuador.

“Uruguay”, dice, “es un lugar extraordinariamente abierto a la hora de atraer talentos”.


http://tecnologia.elpais.com/tecnol...dad/1363204679_700115.html#bloque_comentarios


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que bueno, que bien leer noticias en medios como el pais de este tipo


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes gente!!!:applause:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

LAMENTABLE.

Igual que en el caso de la peridista rusa que vimos ayer en el video donde le roban del coche en la ciudad vieja, ahora nos enteramos de este caso de la periidista inglesa que es robada y golpeada tambien en ese lugar de Montevideo, siendo muy mal atendida en el Hospital Maciel.



> Periodista rapiñada en Ciudad Vieja
> Un tour por el Maciel
> 15.03.2013 16:44
> 
> Una periodista inglesa estuvo al borde de la muerte tras resistir una rapiña en la Ciudad Vieja. En un artículo que escribió para la revista New Internationalist, contó cómo en el Maciel —antes de internarse en el Británico- no le detectaron la fractura de varias costillas y de la vértebra lumbar porque perdieron la radiografía que le tomaron.
> 
> La co-editora de la revista inglesa New Internationalist sufrió la fractura de cinco costillas y de la vértebra lumbar al resistir una rapiña en la Ciudad Vieja a principios de marzo y fustigó en un artículo la atención del Hospital Maciel, donde perdieron una radiografía y la mandaron a su hotel con una prescripción de ibuprofeno.


http://www.montevideo.com.uy/notnoticias_195349_1.html


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://newint.org/blog/2013/03/11/the-pain-of-blows/

The pain of blows
By Vanessa Baird 


Vanessa receives a visit from Uruguay's pre-eminent writer Eduardo Galeano Julio EtchartIt was a Saturday night. I had been in Uruguay for a few hours, my first visit, and I was coming back from a pleasant evening with friends. I was just one block away from my hotel, in the old part of Montevideo.

I had a moment’s hesitation – my sense of direction has never been the best. Was it left here or right? Suddenly I felt myself thrown hard against a wall. Someone was pulling at the small rucksack I had on my back. He was joined by another youth, who, for a second, I fancied might be coming to help me.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

uno de los comentarios a la noticia:

#10 Timmy 
14 Mar 13 Greed creates oppression. The current state of affairs in the western world are created by the greed of the state, the banks, and the insurance companies to name a few. They are all overly rewarded for little input.
The general population's wealth is being diminshed to that of the traditionally poorer countries. Unfortunately, this will culminate in a two class system with the multinationals having the power to pick and choose the lowest bidder to perform the work. The lowest bidder will be the most needy and therfore the easiest to oppress.
When there are to many people on the planet as there are now, a cheap and oppressed labour pool is always available.
Why is government not downsized? And why are the supremely profitable sectors not giving back to society?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

y por supuesto no podia faltar un uruguayo tirando mierda contra el pais y de paso haciendo politica

#12 Gabriel_from_Uruguay 
15 Mar 13 I live in Uruguay and I'm not surprised at all.
Uruguay is a violent country, so attacks like the one this journalist received are quite common.
In addition is a country with high inequalities (health among them, the one that this journalist so painfully discovered)
The truth is that Mr. Mujica is an awful administrator. You may be dazzled by his way of living, but he's only a populist, like many other in Latin America.
I understand that Europeans like the story of ’le bon sauvage’, but please stop giving good press to these sad characters.
Truly yours,
Gabriel
Montevideo, Uruguay.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ esta gente parece que de verdad creen que la existencia de estos malnacidos es culpa de mujica...

cuando entendera la gente que la culpa de la existencia de la violencia y los robos es culpa de toda la sociedad y no del presidente de turno?


----------



## magoff

Pfff... el estado en que tienen los uruguayos su casco historico,con partes absolutemente degradadas y si ningun plan de regeneracion urbana (salvo los "pañitos tibios" del Ciudad Vieja Renueva),hasta con cantegriles en su "intramuros" y a un par de cuadras nomas de su plaza Matriz es el directo responsable de que la principal puerta de entrada de los extranjeros al pais sufra de esa inseguridad.
Pero es parte de la idiosincracia del uruguayo que desprecia su patrimonio historico y para el que lo unico que vale en materia de turismo es Punta del Este y las playas.

Alcanza con ver los planes de regeneracion llevados adelante en cascos historicos de ciudades como Quito,Lima o San Juan de Puerto Rico,hoy en dia son un orgullo para esos paises y de verdad lugares cuidados y agradables para visitar y recorrer por cualquier turista.

Aca en cambio la C.V sufre un abandono historico desolador,seamos sinceros,aunque a levantado mucho,gracias a inversiones privadas sobre todo,sin un plan de regeneracion urbana global llevado adelante entre el gobierno central y la intendencia nunca va a ser posible recuperar lo que la negligencia y el abandono ha destruido durante años.


----------



## El_hereje

Gracias por los aportes!


Dejo un reportaje brasileño:


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video nacho!!!kay:

Estupendo aporte, me gustó la recorrida!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que maravilla de video!!!!:applause:

Me encantaron sobre todo las imagenes pero las explicaciones y los halagos vertidos al paìs son estupendos! y con datos reales.

Muy buen video palme!kay:


----------



## FEDE_22

Que estupido ese uruguayo malparido...uruguay pais violento? Jajaja como se nota que no salio jamas.


----------



## [email protected]

Son éstos que miran canal 4 por internet o leen El País por los mismos medios hno:

Laverdad que no hay nada peor que un uruguayo que hable mal de su propio país.


----------



## FEDE_22

Comparto..pero no son los medios todo...yo miro el pais como creo casi todo el pais y no soy asi.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

para redondear lo dicho, la encuesta mundial que sale en la prensa de todas partes, Montevideanos con el mismo grado de sensacion de inseguridad que los de ciudad de mejico., estan locos


----------



## el palmesano

Lo peor es que cuando la gente se siente insegura aumenta la inseguridad porque los ladrones y demas delincuentes se percatan de eso y se aprovechan...


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Es el efecto de lo que era la cámara nocturna de telenoche, dónde de un 24hs robaban un paquete de cigarros y te ponían música de película de terror y el cronista hablaba con la voz agitada cómo si estuviese en medio de un tiroteo. Creo que deberían enviar a esos reporteros unas semanas a trabajar en las favelas de río o en las ciudades más complicadas de méxico, van a ver que vuelven (si es que lo hacen) con otra mentalidad...


----------



## SebaFun

Quedense con otras partes del video tambien... si siguen ahondando en eso va a parecer mayor el dicho...


----------



## el palmesano

*Hafenwelten: Punta del Este - Paradies am Silberfluss
*
es un programa aleman sobre pùnta. No hay videos en internet del programa, pero montones de sitios donde bajarselo, asi que si ponen en youtube: Hafenwelten: Punta del Este - Paradies am Silberfluss 

apareceran muchas paginas donde descargarselo.

me entere por la pagina de Uruguaynatural que puseron este video:
http://bcove.me/v2n3r797


http://www.gebrueder-beetz.de/produktionen/hafenwelten


----------



## el palmesano

> *Habitat 74 "Hotel Carrasco, Montevideo, Uruguay"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una nueva edición de Revista Habitat ya en todos los kioscos.
> 
> SUMARIO
> 
> Hotel Casino Carrasco. Historia de un renacimiento
> Por Arqu. Daniel De León.
> 
> Entrevista Ana Oliviera, Intendenta de Montevideo
> Por Arq. Eduardo Montemuiño
> 
> Libro. Carrasco: el misterioso encanto de un barrio
> Por Denise Caubarrére
> 
> Hotel Carrasco. Del Balneario a la ciudad
> Por Arq. Juan Pedro Urruzola
> 
> Hotel Carrasco y su Hotel Casino, el uno para el otro
> Por Arq. Liliana Carmona
> 
> Ciudad de turismo
> Por Lic. Claudio Quintana y Lic. Daniela Bouret
> 
> Recorrida por el hotel Carrasco. Fotoreportaje a pie de obra
> Por Arq. Eduardo Montemuiño
> 
> La restauración del Palacio San Carlos
> Por Marcelo Mgadán y Alejandra Bruno
> 
> Museo Nacional de la Historia del Traje
> Por Agustina Fornasier
> 
> Actividades de Extensión Cultural del Museo Marítimo
> Por Arq. Leonardo Lupiano
> 
> El palacio de Justicia de Dolores
> Por Julieta DErdoy, Juan Pablo Maestri y Cristina Cabrera
> 
> La lápida de Berta Smith
> Por Verónica Meo Laos Y Agustina Padula
> 
> Iglesia Cruz de los Milagros de la ciudad de Corrientes.
> Por Ing. Jorge Bernal
> 
> Novedades: Bosch, Prenova, Hydro
> 
> Noticias: Un árbol de navidad, con botellas
> 
> Libros: Algunos rasgos de la actuación de don Enrique Udaondo en la CNMMyLH entre 1938 y 1943; Casco Histórico de Buenos Aires
> 
> Eventos: Premios Gubbio, Premio Pritzker, Congreso Internacional de Diseño, Congreso CICOP, Coibrecopa 2013, II Jornadas Patrimonio y Desarrollo - ICOMOS
> 
> Última página: Una fecha patrimonial
> 
> Habitat Turismo Cultural
> 
> Montevideo, Capital Iberoamericana de la Cultura 2013
> Por Arq. Eduardo Montemuiño
> 
> Una Sombra ya pronto serás. Casa Juan de Dios Filiberto
> Por Comisión de Patrimonio de la Red de Turismo Sostenible
> La Boca-Barracas
> 
> Cabo Vírgenes, un faro y miles de pingüinos en el Estrecho de Magallanes
> Por Jorge Polo
> 
> Recuperando el tiempo
> Por Silvina Canziani
> 
> Recorriendo La Boca y Barracas
> Por Red de Turismo Sostenible La Boca-Barracas
> 
> Bus turístico Descubrí Montevideo
> Una ciudad que viaja




http://revistahabitat.com/noticias/...tat-74-hotel-carrasco-montevideo-uruguay.html


----------



## el palmesano

地球絶景紀行 ～ 大西洋はるかな岬 ポロニオ／ウルグアイ






uno japoones


----------



## el palmesano

ちょっと世界一周してくる。No.37:ウルグアイ 







un video de viaje jaja


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl::rofl:

Me encanta como explican, pero la señora primera me compró mal!!!:hug:


Que divina gente muchachos! ojalá fueramos así entre nosotros!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Tenían este informe de Tele Madrid? 

A mí me gustó, pero claro, todos (o casi todos) los madrileños entrevistados viven en un Montevideo que no es el de los simples mortales...

Yo llevo ya tantos años acá (más de 20), que me resulta raro cómo hablan de Montevideo, en categorías madrileñas... es decir que ya lo veo del otro lado, como un uruguayo más.

Abrazo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97uRj6jKDTQ

mmmmmmmmmmmm... no sé cómo se pega el video sin el link


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si lo habia visto este programa, tiene unos tres años. Esta muy bueno.


----------



## el palmesano

si, esta puesto en este hilo creo, en las primeras paginas


----------



## FEDE_22

La mina primera me parece una dolobu importante.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

tipica concheta uruguaya /pija española.
Rellena de guita.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy bueno el video, creo que ya lo había visto porque lo habia posteado palme!

La verdad que impecable aporte, me sorprende la diferencia entre las dos primeras pituconas señoras, mientras la primera no se ha integrado a la realidad uruguaya, y va desde carrasco a Punta, y cree que los servicios domesticos son re normales en uruguay, la segunda señora pitucona se integra bien a la realidad media uruguaya, recorriendo ferias, criticando los problemas de la ciudad, etc.


----------



## el palmesano

la primera(la modelo), si que se integra a una realidad uruguaya y es a la del entorno en el que vive que las cosas son asi. No me digan que no exisete eso porque entonces no conocen uruguay...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

es asi.
tambien es Uruguay.
Y mucha mucha gente lo vive asi.


----------



## SebaFun

el palmesano said:


> la primera(la modelo), si que se integra a una realidad uruguaya y es a la del entorno en el que vive que las cosas son asi. No me digan que no exisete eso porque entonces no conocen uruguay...



Disculpame, si integrarse a la realidad uruguaya es decir que la mayoría de las casas cuentan con servicio domestico, no se que es no integrarse!
Además si te referís a ir a Punta el finde o por el día, eso cualquiera... pero inclusive cuando van y visitan y hablan de precios, ellas mismas dicen que son precios de otro mundo, asi que bueno...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no sera tu realidad ni fue la mia, pero es la de muchos, tambien es Uruguay.
Estamos acostumbrados a que solo se muestra lo malo, los que no tienen y eso si decimos que es Uruguay, y que esta bien esconderlo, pensemos igual para el otro extremo economico de la sociedad, tampoco lo escondamos ni lo neguemos.


----------



## SebaFun

En parte es mi realidad, pero no veo que sea la realidad del 90 por ciento de Uruguayos, es como decir que un tipo viaja todos los meses a Las Vegas a jugar a los casinos, será la realidad de ese uruguayo, pero no la del resto, o sea, tampoco puede decir que es comun en uruguay tener servicio doméstico porque no es asi... yo a veces tengo y a veces no, según...


----------



## FelixMadero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efFFYgLhaRg

Reportaje sobre Uruguai en Brasil, de la Globo.


----------



## SebaFun

:applause::applause:

Excelente video felix, ya lo habían puesto me parece, pero no es nada malo volver a verlo, excelente!!:applause:


----------



## el palmesano

FelixMadero said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efFFYgLhaRg
> 
> Reportaje sobre Uruguai en Brasil, de la Globo.


ESPECIAL URUGUAY GLOBO REPORTER REDE GLOBO BRASIL







gracias!!!


----------



## el palmesano

lastima la calidad del video :/


----------



## SebaFun

Bien en poner el video así palme!!!kay:

La verdad que si, verlo en hd en un plasma debe ser mucho mejor:drool:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

No entendí un pomo!!!!:rofl:


----------



## el palmesano

hay subtitulos(activalos)


----------



## SebaFun

No se como...


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Que orate!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SebaFun

Que que????¡¡¡!!!


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Qué simio!!! 

:rofl:


----------



## SebaFun

Orate es simio?


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Orates sos vos! :lol:

En la barra de progreso Seba, donde además está la calidad del vídeo, etc, hay un ícono que muestra esto: CC, ahí apretás y se habilitan los subtítulos.


----------



## SebaFun

No será "PRIMATE"??!!! :doh:hno:

Dios mio!:rofl: Por otro lado, gracias por la explicación!


----------



## SebaFun

Prefería no haberlo traducido nunca!!!!


:rofl: Porque me hacen esto muchachos? son recontra malos!:lol:


----------



## CjsNahuel

No les parece un poco preparado el video de los chinos? ^^


----------



## SebaFun

Un poco??:rofl:


----------



## El_hereje

Es una mierda ése vídeo, además de propagandístico, o sea... ORT! :nuts:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Una rosaleda centenaria en Montevideo


El paseo Juana de Ibarbourou fue creado hace 100 años con 12.000 rosales importados de Francia

http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviajero/2012/11/16/actualidad/1353082497_382085.html


----------



## El_hereje

¡Que genial!

Gracias Milonga.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos aportes muchachos!!!!:applause:

Buenisimos aportes milonga y palme!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

me muero con el acento uruguayo de todos estos muchachos !!!! juajua, divino !!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Arriba el acento yorugua!!!! Hasta yo me doy cuenta, aunque vaya a saber las familias que les tocaron, por los dichos y las expresiones, son familias bien comunes, bien uruguayas, hasta de campo dirìa:lol:

Me encanta tambien! I love it!


----------



## Gonza77

Grande Palme!!


----------



## el palmesano

> *Uruguay, país de moda*
> 
> _'Art decó' en Montevideo, playas en Punta del Este y aires coloniales en Sacramento. Un país pequeño que seduce a lo grande_


http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviajero/2014/01/23/actualidad/1390487459_106621.html


----------



## Gonza77

Buenisimo!! Esperemos que notas como estas lleven mas turistas de otros paises!!


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable nota!!! ya el título dice mucho!

Impecable aportekay:


----------



## el palmesano

> *A new Latin love affair:
> A week in unknown Uruguay, South America's little hidden gem*
> By CHRIS LEADBEATER
> PUBLISHED: 12:43 GMT, 22 January 2014
> 
> 
> I walk around the Mercado del Puerto for seven minutes before I manage to locate a seat.
> 
> It is midday, and every table is taken at the 20 steak restaurants set up under the vaulted roof of this 19th century market hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jewel of the River Plate: Uruguay has 400 miles of 'coastline' along the planet's widest estuary
> 
> 
> Eventually, I spot a stool by the bar at La Maestranza, where weighty slabs of meat spit and click on the grill. The waitress scrawls my order – the tenderloin – in perfunctory fashion, but the cut, when it arrives, is cooked to perfection. I eat it slowly, listening to the Spanish chatter of my fellow diners.
> 
> The sole clue that I am in Montevideo is a faded poster on a nearby wall that shows the Uruguay football team lining up ahead of a game. Otherwise, this might be Buenos Aires, Rio, or another of the iconic cities of South America – busy, hungry, rather fond of beef.
> 
> 
> 
> But then, Uruguay has long struggled to assert its identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heart of Montevideo: The Catedral Metropolitana rises above the central square of Plaza de la Constitucion (left) - where market stall holders sell second-hand books, antique jewellery and other intriguing trinkets (right)
> 
> 
> Squished between the two power nations of the Latin world – Argentina to the south and west, across the epic flow of the River Plate; Brazil to the north – it is a country that has traditionally lacked profile.
> This is partly due to size. Here is the second smallest country in South America (Surinam is smaller), a state of just 3.3million people, lost in the shadow of its famous neighbours.
> And yet, gradually, Uruguay is gaining a reputation as an intriguing destination, not least for holidaymakers keen to explore a little off the beaten path on a fascinating continent – or doze on beaches that come alive during peak summer season (December to March).
> So much is clear in Montevideo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of intrigue: Modern Montevideo spreads out around the Plaza Independencia
> 
> 
> Few would claim that the Uruguayan capital has the glamour factor of Buenos Aires, the 'neighbour' to which it is linked by three-hour ferry services across the Plate estuary. But when I amble to the urban sand of Playa Ramirez, I find the great river impersonating the ocean, and bronzed locals basking in the lunch-hour sunshine. Beyond, there is a cosmopolitan vibe to the city that extends to the affluent districts of Carrasco and Punta Carretas, with their pricey homes and upmarket eateries.
> Then there is the Ciudad Vieja (Old Town), where stall-holders sell second-hand books and jewellery next to the cathedral on Plaza de la Constitucion, and cafes are opening on the gentrifying streets.
> I halt for a green salad and a glass of Uruguayan red at Jacinto on Calle Sarandi, before wandering to MAPI (Museo de Arte Precolombino e Indigeno), the museum which has become a symbol of changing times in Montevideo. Here, shards of South American life from the centuries before Spanish conquest – Inca weapons, Mapuche pottery – are housed in a former Ministry of Defence building, its 1890s grandeur still visible in the marble staircase that sweeps up from the ground floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full of character: The Ciudad Vieja has narrow streets where the River Plate is always visible in the distance
> 
> Uruguay's compactness (it is roughly Britain's equal in area) means that it is easy to venture outside the capital. Initially, my tour carries me 120 miles north-west, along the river, to Colonia – a pretty town that was founded as a Portuguese settlement in 1680, and seems barely to have evolved since.
> Little bars are dotted amid pieces of the past: the whitewashed bulk of the Basilica del Sanctisimo Sacramento; the ruins of the Portuguese governor's mansion on Plaza de Armas.
> And when I sip a beer at the cosy watering hole of Patrimonio, I am near-hypnotised by the green-brown currents of the swirling Plate.
> You do not have to travel far inland to glimpse another side of Uruguay. Forge north and it sheds all traces of the metropolitan in favour of green fields, cattle and unhurried calm.
> The upper 80 per cent of the country is largely devoted to farming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old and new sides of Uruguay: Colonia del Sacramento was founded in 1680, and still feels like an outpost of the past (left) - while the modern coastal resort city of Punta del Este has attracted stars like Shakira (right)
> 
> 
> For half a week I soak up the silence on rural estancias, where mornings involve hearty breakfasts of fresh eggs, and jaunts on horseback with head gauchos to check on the livestock.
> In some cases, this means a taste of gentle rusticity: Estancia Los Platanos, near the outpost of Jose Batlle y Ordonez, where Marina Cantera Nebel and husband Andrés work tirelessly to maintain an estate that has been family-run for five generations.
> In others, it means discreet luxury: El Balcon del Abra, near the hamlet of Mariscala – an oasis of gourmet food and views across a rolling landscape that has been the home of German expat Ursula Heinen for a decade. Does she miss Europe, I ask? She laughs at the daftness of my question.
> For all the leafy splendour of the interior, it is difficult to ignore the water for more than a few days.
> Uruguay boasts 400 glorious miles of ‘coastline’ – 250 miles where the horizon-wide Plate flows to its conclusion, a further 150 miles where the Atlantic nudges the country's south-eastern edge all the way to the frontier with Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signs of quiet times: Venture into the interior of Uruguay, and you can stay on a rural estancia
> 
> At the spot where river and ocean meet, Punta Del Este dances to an insistent beat. This beachside city is Uruguay's tourist mecca – an enclave of mega-hotels and cocktail bars that lures thousands of Argentinian holidaymakers to the curves of Playa Brava and Playa Olla each year, as well as a few stars – Colombian superstar songstress Shakira is a fan.
> After my stay inland, it is a shock to stroll amid high-rise buildings and crowds – though there is also a more subtle side to ‘Punta’: the little marine-blue church of Nuestra Senora de la Candelaria; the delicious ceviche served at bright seafood specialist Lo De Charlie.
> Things become even more sophisticated as I continue along the lip of the Atlantic, waves nearly consuming the highway at Manantiales. Surfers and young couples are in evidence in the town of La Barra – many of them gathered outside chic watering hole Sacrebleu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decidedly chic: Jose Ignacio has its own lovely curve of sand (left), and a lighthouse that rears proudly (right)
> 
> Then comes Uruguay's shoreline jewel.
> 
> Jose Ignacio has had a rapid ascent, transformed, in the last decade, from sleepy fishing village to the sort of dazzle-destination applauded by style magazines. Just five blocks across, it looks, when I first catch sight of it, like a perfect pocket of American seaside, the sort of well-to-do hamlet you encounter on Long Island or Nantucket. There are clapboard houses – pale properties masquerading as basic dwellings, but worth millions – and the high-end estate agents who sell them. There is a soft crescent of white-yellow powder on which the beautiful people maintain their tans.
> And there is Playa Vik, a five-star retreat where modern artworks loiter daringly in the lobby and the breakfast room gazes at the water through floor-to-ceiling windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaint: Streets in Jose Ignacio are named after birds - in this case the thrush ('tordo')
> This – like much of Uruguay – feels undiscovered. It may not remain that way for much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Travel Facts: How to take a tour of Uruguay*
> 
> Latin America specialist Last Frontiers (01296 653 000; www.lastfrontiers.com) offers a range of tours in Uruguay, including a nine-day itinerary that takes in Montevideo, Punta Del Este, Colonia and a stay on a rural estancia. Prices start from £2467 per person, including international flights, transfers and breakfast. Tailor-made breaks also available.
> 
> American Airlines (0844 499 7300; www.americanairlines.co.uk) operates daily services to both Montevideo and Buenos Aires from London Heathrow, via Miami.
> 
> Double rooms at Estancia Los Platanos (00598 4460 6232; www.estancialosplatanos.com) cost $US120 (£74) per night, full board. Double rooms at El Balcon Del Abra (00598 4440 9479; www.elbalcondelabra.com cost $US140 (£86) per night, full board.
> 
> Double rooms at Playa Vik (00598 94 605 212; www.playavik.com) cost from £461, room only.
> 
> More information via www.uruguaynatural.com and www.lata.org.
Click to expand...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...ays-Uruguay-splendid-hidden-gem.html#comments


----------



## el palmesano

> *A slice of Montevideo: Urban secrets served up on the Plate*
> 
> 
> The Uruguayan capital’s old town is slowly but surely regenerating
> 
> outh America is blessed with several cities that need no introduction – beach-beautiful Rio; tango temptress Buenos Aires; Inca institution Cusco – and a few that probably do. Montevideo falls into the second camp. The Uruguayan capital is often lost in the dazzle emanating from its Argentinian counterpart across the River Plate. Yet, for those who have intrigued affection for the Latin continent, it is an alluring metropolis – not least at this time of year, as the Southern summer (December to February) drowns it in daylight.
> 
> The city spreads out on the north bank of the Plate and exudes a marked sense of chic in gilded districts such as Punta Carretas and Carrasco. It is, though, most of interest in the little lanes of its Ciudad Vieja (Old Town), where the core of the outpost founded by Spanish soldiers in 1724 is still visible amid a growing collection of eateries, shops and museums.
> 
> Begin your tour on the north side of the narrow peninsula that contains the city’s historic kernel, outside the Museo del Carnaval at 218 Rambla 25 de Agosto 1825. Uruguay has the longest pre-Lent carnival season on the planet, losing itself in parties and parades for 40 days (from 26 January). This museum explores the costumes and colour of this giddy ritual (00 598 29 165493; museodelcarnaval.org; daily 11am to 5pm; 65 pesos/£1.80).
> 
> Next door, the Mercado del Puerto is a Montevideo legend, a cavernous iron market hall dating to 1868. Nowadays, it plays host to a clutch of parrilla barbecue restaurants, such as La Maestranza (lamaestranza.mercadodelpuerto.com) – which serves sizzling plates of colita de cuadril (rump steak) for 320 pesos (£9), as locals and tourists alike seek lunch.
> 
> Leave by the side entrance on to the pedestrianised Calle Perez Castellano. Follow it south as it cuts uphill through the peninsula. A block on, after the cross-street of Calle Cerrito, take note of the street art on the left, which depicts candombe (a style of carnival rhythms that originated with African slaves, and is especially associated with Uruguay) drummers in action. Then turn left on to Calle 25 de Mayo and halt at number 279, where MAPI (Museo de Arte Precolombino e Indígena) is a symbol of the barrio’s revival (see Fresh Cuts below).
> 
> Return to Calle Perez Castellano and continue south, perhaps observing the faded, pastel-hued prettiness of the houses beyond the cross-street of Calle Washington – a reminder that the Ciudad Vieja is still very much a residential area. Here, you reach the top of the slope. The River Plate will be resplendent in the middle distance, catching the sunshine.
> 
> Take the next left, Calle Sarandi (also pedestrianised). Changing times are apparent here, in the new apartments being slotted into lovely 19th-century structures on the left, and at number 349, in the inviting Café Jacinto (see Fresh Cuts below). Further on at number 359, Esencia Uruguay (00 598 29 154 472; esenciauruguay.com) waves a flag for Uruguay’s fast-improving wine industry, proffering bottles of red from the vineyards of the Plate estuary.
> 
> The next three blocks of Calle Sarandi are given over to recognisable brand-name shops – until you hit Plaza Constitución. The city’s oldest square (also known as Plaza Matriz) is home, at its south-west corner, to the Catedral Metropolitana (00 598 29 157 018; arquidiocesis.net) – a Baroque bastion, built between 1790 and 1804, whose cool marble interior is an example of Spanish colonialism at its best. Outside, traders sell bric-a-brac and old novels at stalls in the shade, while the salon landmark of La Corte (Calle Sarandi 586; 00 598 91 60 435; lacorte.com.uy) is a splendid spot for coffee (from 40 pesos/£1.15).
> 
> At the south-east corner of the Plaza, Calle Sarandi carries on. Trace it through further market stalls and across Calle Bartolomé Mitre, before pausing at No 675 – where Libreria Puro Verso (00 598 29 152 589; libreriapuroverso.com) is part bookshop, part temple to literature, with stacked shelves and panels of Art Deco glass framing a studious atmosphere. Upstairs, a restaurant serves salmon with citrus butter for 375 pesos (£10.50).
> 
> Calle Sarandi expires at Plaza Independencia, and with it, brings a close to the Ciudad Vieja. Here, the stone arch of the Puerta de la Ciudadella is a final fragment of the walled Spanish citadel that was constructed in 1746. On the far side, Montevideo’s key public space marks the start of the modern metropolis – though there are shards of the past here too. The equine statue in the middle is José Artigas, the revolutionary general who led Uruguay towards independence (from Argentina and Brazil) in the 1810s – while the tower-crowned building at the south-east corner is the Palacio Salvo, a grand pile that rose as a hotel between 1922 and 1928, and is now divided into flats and offices. It has enjoyed better days, but it remains quietly attractive. Rather like Montevideo itself.
> 
> Fresh cuts
> 
> MAPI (00 598 29 169 360; mapi.org.uy; 11.30am to 5.30pm, 10am to 4pm Saturday, closed Sunday; 65 pesos/£1.80) is the clearest sign of the slow regeneration of the Ciudad Vieja. Based inside a striking late 19th-century mansion, it displays totems of South American civilisation (above) from the centuries before Spanish conquest – from Inca weapons to Mapuche jewellery. It is joined as an enticing element of the Old Town by Jacinto, a breezy corner café which does fish cakes with salad for 260 pesos (£7.30), and wines by the glass from 80 pesos (£2.25) (00 598 29 152 731; restaurantmontevideo.com).
> 
> Travel essentials
> 
> Getting there
> 
> American Airlines (0844 499 7300; americanairlines.co.uk) flies daily to Montevideo from Heathrow, via Miami.
> 
> Staying there
> 
> Axsur Design Hotel, Calle Missiones 1260 (00598 29 162 747; axsurhotel.com). Double rooms from US$139 (£85), with breakfast.
> 
> Touring there
> 
> Last Frontiers (01296 653 000; lastfrontiers.com) offers a 10-day Uruguay itinerary that takes in Montevideo, as well as Fray Bentos, Punta Del Este and Colonia from £2,783pp, including international flights, transfers and breakfast.
> 
> More information
> 
> montevideo.gub.uy; uruguaynatural.com; lata.org


http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...n-secrets-served-up-on-the-plate-9038790.html


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.youtube.com/user/InternationalLiving/search?query=uruguay


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables todos los videos!!! y mostraron bastantes lados del país no solo lo típico... vi que apareció la hermosa plaza de Mercedes en uno de ellos!:banana:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

el mejor:


----------



## Gonza77

Excelentes aportes Palme!!! :applause:


P.D: Eléctrico el gallego del penúltimo video...


----------



## el palmesano

^^

de español ese no tiene nada jaja

es americano seguro, aunque no se de que pais


----------



## Arquifan

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> de español ese no tiene nada jaja
> 
> es americano seguro, aunque no se de que pais


Para mi que es español pero de Canarias


----------



## El_hereje

Es español completamente.

Eso sí, el vídeo es de las cosas más aburridas que he visto.

Gracias por el resto, Palme.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes palme!!!! realmente visiones desde todos los puntos de vista la primeras tandas... luego cambia un poco.

Impecable aportekay:


----------



## el palmesano

Arquifan said:


> Para mi que es español pero de Canarias


vivo en canarias hace 4 años!!!! jajajjaja

asi que sabre yo di es canario o no... 

pero investigue y al final si creo que puede ser español, pero parece de cordoba, que si que tienen un acento un poco diferente

https://www.facebook.com/rafael.dieguez.9


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

AHH BUE, EN TODA ESPAÑA APARECE ESTA IMAGEN....

http://www.interviu.es/reportajes/articulos/fabiana-leis-la-secretaria-del-presidente-de-uruguay#


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> AHH BUE, EN TODA ESPAÑA APARECE ESTA IMAGEN....
> 
> http://www.interviu.es/reportajes/articulos/fabiana-leis-la-secretaria-del-presidente-de-uruguay#


Buena imagen de Uruguay;¿como es que yo vivo en ele mismo pais que vos y no lo vi en los quioscos??
Te fijas muy detenidamente en algunos temas.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

y vos no !! ja


----------



## chema1964

Es que yo miro solo la national Geografic.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://www.lasexta.com/programas/sa...iven-otros-presidentes-yo”_2014051100139.html


----------



## SebaFun

Buena frase, realmente es así.


----------



## chema1964

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> http://www.lasexta.com/programas/sa...iven-otros-presidentes-yo”_2014051100139.html



Tardo pero llego este programa,siempre estuve convencido que Jordi Evole le haria un reportaje a Mujica.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

yo tambien jaja, tarde o temprano tenia que llegar


----------



## chema1964

http://www.lasexta.com/programas/sa...ruguay-sea-mejor-pais-2013_2014051400324.html

otra publicidad sobre Salvados y Mujica.


Como andaran los suecos..........


----------



## el palmesano

entrevista entera:


----------



## chema1964

http://www.lasexta.com/programas/sa...evantar-noche-calzoncillos_2014051500006.html


Tercer avance del programa Salvados sobre la entrevista a Mujica:yo escuche varias veces con auriculares lo que dice y creo que dice "podria" y no podia como pone el titulo,en el hipotetico caso de tener personal de servicio compartiendo la vivienda.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

es un fenómeno, cómo nos vamos a aburrir cuando no lo tengamos


----------



## SebaFun

Muy cierta muchas cosas de las que dice!

Estupenda entrevista!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

http://www.lasexta.com/videos-onlin...ridad-prostituyeron-europa_2014051500042.html


----------



## el palmesano

90859648


----------



## el palmesano

Hecho en Argentina Turismo: Colonia, Uruguay

90535848


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme!!!

Realmente espectaculares los videos, me encantaron!


----------



## chema1964

http://www.atresplayer.com/televisi...lo-12-entrevista-jos-mjica_2014051600360.html


Aca lo tienen enterito:"Mujica un presidente diferente".

por supuesto que despues de 10 años se me caen las lagrimas de ver Montevideo en la pantalla de un canal español,asi no empezamos hablando de politica.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

bueno, pero ya ha salido en bastantes programas en estos ultimos 10 años, en portada, españoles por el mundo(y demas versiones), callejeros viajeros y quiza alguna otra vez. Ademas tambien notas informativas en los informativos cuando hay algo importante


igual tambien me encanto volver a ver a uruguay


----------



## SebaFun

Y cuando hace que no vienen a Uruguay?


----------



## El_hereje

El de Colonia está muy bueno pero se me hizo hiper aburrido.

Luego veo el del Pepe.

Gracias muchachos.


----------



## chema1964

SebaFun said:


> Y cuando hace que no vienen a Uruguay?


Yo hace 9 años y seis meses,y he visto los demas programas tambien pero igual me emociono.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

anoche mientras el programa Salvados con el PP mi llamaban de todas partes para decirme que el PP era de otro planeta, y hoy en todos lados se hablaba del programa. 
Es tremenda la repercusión que ha tenido, todo el mundo flipando.
En varios programas diferentes hoy se hablo de Mujica.
Mira por donde hacemos "MARCA PAIS". 
Yo encantado de verdad.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

las repercusiones de este programa siguen, sino lean los comentarios de los españoles, se me ponen los pelos de punta de verdad che

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/gente-y-tv/salvados-presidente-diferente-mujica-3276505


----------



## chema1964

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ2xjyLcut0


Coletazos autobombo de la Sexta y Salvados sobre el reportaje a Mujica.


----------



## SebaFun

Hoy de titular dieron " rating en alza por entrevista a Mujica" o algo por el estilo...

Muy buenos aportes!kay: y pensar que Bolsilludo dice que nuestro presidente pasa inadvertido:doh:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> Hoy de titular dieron " *rating en alza* por entrevista a Mujica" o algo por el estilo...
> 
> Muy buenos aportes!kay: y pensar que Bolsilludo dice que nuestro presidente pasa inadvertido:doh:


Jajaj, eso contradice a todo lo dicho por el viejo en la entrevista, si se llega a enterar de eso se quema todo .

Ahora, hay algo que es una realidad incuestionable y totalmente objetiva:
Podrá gustarte Mujica o no, podrá su gobierno parecerte que no ha hecho nada o lo contrario, podrá parece que todos sus ministros son incapaces o no, su gestión podrá parecerte buena o no, no importa, lo cierto es que, y todos los sabemos, es sin lugar a dudas el presidente mas honesto que ha tenido este país y el mundo en su historia. La gente de afuera lo ve como un paradigma a seguir y él ha puesto a nuestro país en una situación de "consejero de todos" en el mundo, y, eso es una cosa, que mas allá de todo, la verdad me llena de orgullo.
Como presidente quizás no fue tan bueno, porque no es para eso, él es un consejero, debería ser ministro de RREE y no presidente.


----------



## SebaFun

No se si el más honesto, no estoy en la condición de evaluar eso, pero si que está moviendo mucha opinión y positiva a nivel mundial.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Ademas, mchos paises gastan millones y millones, usan estrategias de marketi g, contratan grandes publicistas para ser nombrados, conocidos, diferentes y asi destacar. La llamada "marca pais". Mujica nos posiciono muy muy arriba, sin usar nada de lo anterior. 
Muchos estan muriendo de envidia, imaginemos la vieja del tuerto...


----------



## el palmesano

chema1964 said:


> Coletazos autobombo de la Sexta y Salvados sobre el reportaje a Mujica.


justo me hablaron de eso y queria buscarlo

otro mas:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

cosas resientes que encontre


----------



## el palmesano

miren esta!!!!!!


al final elogia muy bien la historia de uruguay, me gusto mucho


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Excelentes aportes!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

miren 


> *36 Hours in Montevideo, Uruguay*
> 
> Uruguay has made a splash in the news in recent months: Lawmakers allowed same-sex couples to marry less than a year ago, marijuana became legal in December and the country’s folksy president, José Mujica, has appeared in many magazine profiles. While some developments can be seen as a continuation of the country’s track record of economic and social liberalism, they also point to a new, bolder attitude, which can be easily glimpsed in Montevideo, the capital. New hotels, cultural spaces, restaurants and a residential building boom have quickened the city’s tranquil pace. Still, the appeal of Montevideo lies not in novelty but in its timeless backdrop of fin-de-siècle architecture, shady plazas and riverside promenades bordered by sandy beaches — places where laid-back residents indulge in life’s simple pleasures.


.

sigan leyendo:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/25/t...omepage&t=qry343#/36+hours+in+montevideo&_r=1


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, la verdad que está muy buena la descripción más allá de algunos detalles!

Excelente aporte palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano

otro mas de gallegos, pero gallegos gallegos jeje

aunque creo que ya lo habia puesto


----------



## SebaFun

Buen video de todas formas palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## SebaFun

Muy divertido! aunque no es un reportaje sobre uruguay, estuvo bueno:lol:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Interesantes visiones, coincido en varios aspectos con las entrevistadas.

Buen video!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

si, a mi me gustaba eso de que se evaluara el esfuerzo, la nota no puede ser algo cerrado


----------



## el palmesano

no va aca realmente, pero bueno...


----------



## SebaFun

Igual está muy bueno el videokay:

Buen aporte palme! realmente somos tanos tanos!


----------



## el palmesano

97391500


----------



## el palmesano

97360403


----------



## el palmesano

97358015


----------



## el palmesano

97172172


----------



## el palmesano

97177349

96994368


----------



## el palmesano

96643445

96444789


----------



## el palmesano

96728651


----------



## el palmesano

ahora mismo el cuadragesimo novento video mas popular de youtube


----------



## nahura99

barbaros aportes chicos! muchas gracias!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos todos los videos palme!kay:

Algunos me quedan por ver aún...


----------



## el palmesano

un reportaje en el que hablan de Montevideo

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...s-para-sean-mas-igualitarias-seguras/2612095/


----------



## el palmesano

me encanto este


----------



## SebaFun

Realmente! un muy buen video palme!

Me gustaron las imágenes y el sonido!


----------



## magoff

el palmesano said:


> me encanto este


Excelente!:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## chema1964

Este dibujo animado,cartoon para los mas modernos,era publicidad para mostrar a los socios del sur que colaboraban con los suministros alimentarios en la Segunda guerra Mundial,habia que hacerse amigos rapidamente.Otras peliculas similares fueron Saludos amigos,creo que en EE.UU se llamaba asi tambien,y The Three caballeros,Spanglish que el dicen.


----------



## arac

Excelente documento palme!!! Es imprescidible vincular esa aparentemente inofensivo dibujo animado al problema de las bases estadounidenses, un tema ampliamente discutido en Uruguay entre 1940 - 1944 durante los gobiernos de Baldomir y De Amézaga. En el marco de la 2ª Guerra Mundial dentro de la estrategia estadounidense en el hemisferio se planteó la instalación de bases estadounidenses en Uruguay, proyecto rechazado por el herrerismo y que eventualmente llevó en el 44 a que se votara en el senado la prohibición de instalación de bases extranjeras en el país. 

El pelicano es el Uruguay neutralista, que no es consciente de los riesgos que realmente corre, mientras que el pajaro chiquito es EEUU, nuestro amigo, que a pesar de que no nos damos cuenta nos trata de proteger de los riesgos a los que nos exponemos.

Realmente sumamente interesante palme! Muchas gracias!!! 



el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## nahura99

en la misma línea que el anterior...


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos videos!!!!:applause:

Dejan muy bien parado al país en general!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme!!!kay:

Excelentes aportes!


----------



## el palmesano

mas bien es sobre el vice de Ecuador, pero..


----------



## SebaFun

Ecuador no ecuadro...

Buen video palmekay:


----------



## FEDE_22

No entiendo porque la guia dice que contamos "solamente con una poblacion de 1500 000 hab." Porque esa forma que siempre tienen los uruguayos de hacer todo diminuto y de no agrandarse. Esa poblacion no es de una ciudad chica por ende deci tenemos una pblacion de mas de 1500000 de hab para ser excactos. Es lo mismo que cuando le llamamos paisito al pais, me da rabia. Seran boludeces pero boludeces repetidas mil veces te hacen achicar lo que sos de verdad y las capacidades de un pais, s eva impregnando en la cultura diaria del no se puede, somos pocos, somos chicos, somos bla bla la fifa esta en contra nuestro porque no vendemos etc etc etc. Me fui por las ramas y al carajo pero siempre pienso esto de Uruguay, muchos aun tienen mentalidad provinciana o de sentirse inferior...inferior a quien??? No se, somos tremendo pais envidiable en muchas cosas...basta de achicarse loco!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Hoy en día, siendo realistas, un millón y pico no es mucha población.


----------



## el palmesano

> *La revolución renovable uruguaya*
> El 84% de la electricidad del país procede de fuentes alternativas
> 
> MAGDALENA MARTÍNEZ Montevideo 11 JUL 2014 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molinos de viento en la Sierra de Caracoles, Uruguay. / ANDRES STAPFF (REUTERS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La rápida introducción de las energías renovables en la matriz energética de Uruguay era hasta hace poco una noticia recurrente en la prensa especializada, un éxito teórico con cifras espectaculares. Hasta que este mes de julio se materializó en algo tangible para los ciudadanos: una bajada de la factura de la luz.
> 
> El cambio tiene su origen en las fuertes lluvias que llenaron los embalses este año y en una nueva realidad: el 84% de la electricidad de Uruguay viene de recursos propios como el viento, el sol, la lluvia o la quema de desechos de los cultivos agrícolas. Las energías verdes alcanzarán pronto el 40% de la matriz energética local cuando el promedio mundial no supera el 17%.
> 
> A partir de julio los hogares pagarán un 5,5% menos de tarifa eléctrica, las empresas pequeñas y medianas un 6% menos. Un alivio en un país donde la energía es cara. Si bien en los últimos años el precio de la electricidad ha ido subiendo por debajo de la inflación —lo que constituye un ahorro para el consumidor—, ahora el abaratamiento es directo.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Con poco más de 3,2 millones de habitantes, Uruguay no dispone de petróleo ni de gas y hasta hace poco la factura energética era una losa para su productividad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Con poco más de 3,2 millones de habitantes, Uruguay no dispone de petróleo ni de gas y hasta hace poco la factura energética pesaba como una losa en la productividad del país. También condenaba a parte de la población a pasar frío y a considerar un lujo comodidades como el lavavajillas o la secadora de ropa. Montevideo es la capital más austral de América Latina y aunque el invierno dura unos cuatro meses, los vientos marinos y una tasa de humedad que a veces llega al 98% lo hacen interminable.
> 
> Con un ingreso medio por familia de 41.000 pesos (unos 1.300 euros), la factura eléctrica mensual supera fácilmente los 5.000 pesos (unos 160 euros) cuando hay que añadir calefacción. Los hogares modestos, alrededor de un tercio de la población (el salario mínimo es de unos 9.000 pesos) aguanta como puede las inclemencias del tiempo. En colegios, universidades, oficinas públicas, es frecuente pasar frío.
> 
> Este escenario está cambiando rápidamente, como explica el principal referente en la materia del país, Ramón Méndez, director nacional de Energía desde 2008. “En Uruguay estamos hablando de una política a largo plazo y eso es central, muy pocos países en el mundo la tienen. Esa política fue acordada entre todos los partidos políticos”, asegura este doctor en Física que ha diseñado 25 años de revolución energética.
> 
> “La introducción de renovables aumenta nuestra soberanía energética. Es un tema de supervivencia de la economía. Todo esto permitió garantizar el suministro, cosa que históricamente en Uruguay no era trivial. A tal punto que el verano pasado exportamos a Argentina el equivalente al 50% de nuestro consumo”, dice Méndez.
> 
> Desde 2008, Uruguay invierte el 3% de su PIB anual en cambiar su estructura energética. El modelo uruguayo tiene características particulares: a diferencia de la vecina Argentina, de España o de la Unión Europea, “nosotros no subsidiamos la energía”, afirma el responsable uruguayo. El sistema está basado en la asociación del sector público y empresas privadas, la Dirección Nacional de Energía abre subastas y concursos, elige la tecnología más madura y rentable para el país. Uno de los mayores éxitos se ha registrado en la instalación de eólicas: “el viento es más estable que la lluvia, se repite todos los años, es un negocio financiero”, afirma Méndez.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Dentro de diez años, el pequeño país sudamericano que tanto llegó a depender de las importaciones de petróleo podría ser autosuficiente
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Javier Tirado, jefe de proyecto de la empresa española R del Sur, confirma que el viento, “bastante estable en el largo plazo, muy variable en cortos periodos”, constituye un buen negocio. La compañía ha construido el mayor parque eólico del país, con 25 aerogeneradores de tecnología española. La inversión fue de 100 millones de dólares y se proyecta otra de igual envergadura.
> 
> “Las empresas españolas somos mayoría en Uruguay porque somos pioneros en el sector de las renovables. El caso de Uruguay es bastante particular. Es pequeño y entonces es el escenario ideal para afrontar estos retos de manera controlable por parte del Estado”, dice Tirado.
> 
> En el caso uruguayo resulta clave que la distribución de la electricidad sea el monopolio de una empresa, la estatal UTE. El nivel de penetración de las renovables que tiene Uruguay “no existe en el mundo, es un invento muy interesante y estamos expectantes por ver cómo se maneja”, asegura Tirado.
> 
> Dentro de diez años, el pequeño país sudamericano que tanto llegó a depender de las importaciones de petróleo podría ser autosuficiente e incluso podría convertirse en exportador de energía. Una revolución ecológica y silenciosa como los molinos de viento.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un pacto de Estado por si hay petróleo
> 
> M. MARTÍNEZ
> Este mes de julio comenzará la perforación del primer pozo de prospección de petróleo en las costas del Atlántico frente a Uruguay. Desde hace varios años las principales compañías petrolíferas del mundo invierten 2.000 millones de dólares en la búsqueda de hidrocarburos en una zona geológica similar al yacimiento presal de Brasil. A cambio del trabajo de prospección, el Gobierno de Uruguay ofrece un contrato de explotación de 30 años a las empresas implicadas en el proceso.
> Desde ahora se piensa en un nuevo pacto de Estado sobre el petróleo, similar al sellado en 2008 para introducir energías renovables en el país. El actual Gobierno del izquierdista Frente Amplio busca un consenso para que una hipotética renta petrolera no termine con los esfuerzos para introducir energía verde. También se busca evitar que se utilice para que el combustible sea casi gratuito, como es el caso de Venezuela. Hasta dentro de cinco años no se sabrá si Uruguay se convierte en un país petrolero, una condición tan ventajosa como peligrosa para el futuro de un país.
Click to expand...


http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2014/07/10/actualidad/1405027005_646202.html


----------



## el palmesano

y buscando a ver si estaba tambien en aleman me encontre este video de hace 1 año, pero que no entendi nada jaja


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos aportes!!!!:applause:

Sobre todo lo de la nota, es increible que hayamos alcanzado esas cifras en un abrir y cerrar de ojos! pensar que hace dos o tres años nos preguntabamos que hacer con la crisis energética.


----------



## SebaFun

No solo en tema de infraestructura, sino también en tema de atención al turista y en promoción de país... aunque vamos mejorando paso a paso, eso es innegable.


----------



## FEDE_22

Montevideo quiere apuntar al turismo, abrieron muchos hoteles de buena calidad pero la ciudad no va acompañada de todo esto. El vandalismo rompe con toda ilusion de tener una ciudad linda, el poco control que hay contra el, el poco accionar para luego de ver algo roto arreglarlo enseguida, muros piuntados, graffities en edificios, casas, veredas sin criterio alguno de estetica, postes de luz todos pintados, eso no es una ciudad turistica.


----------



## Gonza77

Falta de educación y de saber apreciar el valor que la ciudad tiene.
El Montevideano tipo está siempre hablando mal de la ciudad, no valora lo que tiene... y siendo así es muy dificil que la tenga limpia y cuidada.
Siempre que veo un extranjero que vive en Montevideo (ya sea en persona, en la tele, radio, etc) escucho cosas como "Me preguntan como vine a parar al Uruguay y que hago acá"... O sea, el Montevideano no sabe valorar la ciudad que tiene, y por eso no la cuida.
En el interior la cosa ya mejora un poco, aunque hay cosas para cambiar también.

Yo odio todo lo que son las redes sociales (no tengo cuenta en ninguna), pero viendo que son ellas las que hoy por hoy mueven la vida de mucha gente, las aprovecharía para intentar convencer a la gente de que no tire mas basura afuera de los contenedores, que cuiden mejor la ciudad, que tengan las veredas prolijas, etc. Hacer una cosa bastante masiva y agresiva... a ver si con eso entienden...
Convencer a la gente de lo bueno que puede ser tener una ciudad limpia. Para nosotros y para los turístas.

P.D: Entre otras cosas, también debería ser obligatorio que toda persona que tenga contactos con turístas también tenga una idea de lo que es hablar inglés... De lo contrario estaremos en el horno jaja.


----------



## SebaFun

Comparto absolutamente con los dos... pero los ejemplos vienen de arriba, y si no se fiscaliza, no se limpia, no se controla como se debe, le das un margen importante a la gente para que haga lo que quiera, y de paso, no la educás, el uruguayo es hijo del rigor, y si nos ponemos firmes en esas cosas, aparte de abrir la gama de inversiones privadas, y de hacer un plan junto al MTOP para el transporte inexistente en la capital, seguro se puede tener una ciudad hermosa... PD: Eliminar la comisión de patrimonio y crear otra pero en serio...


----------



## Gonza77

Amén.


----------



## el palmesano

el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

100870271


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos videos muchachos!!!!:applause::applause:


----------



## arac

Leica cumplió 100 años y filmó el video conmemorativo en Uruguay.


----------



## el palmesano

que bueno!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

aca estan los videos de esta gente:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAabLxlNynX_4jSBynXKmsQ


pongo un par


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos videos!!!:applause:


----------



## rodo.t




----------



## magoff

^^^^^^^^
Suecia y los paises escandinavos son el 0,00000001 por ciento de la poblacion mundial,ademas de que aunque vivas alla rodeado de toda esa prosperidad nunca te integran por ser extranjero,ni siquiera tus hijos van a ser suecos,por que la nacionalidad es sanguinea..

Escandinavia es la excepcion de la excepcion,ni siquieras llegamos a ser un pais desarrollado y nos compara con un pais que esta en la elite de los desarrollados

No se adonde quiere llegar con este video,comparar por comparar que se yo,tambien podriamos compararnos con Haiti ,Burkina Faso o Grecia y no saldriamos tan mal parados.

Tampoco me parece que vivir en Suecia sea 100x100 fabuloso,todo tiene su lado malo y por algo son los paises con mas suicidios del mundo.

O sea si,nos queda bien en claro que son recontra-primer mundo y nosotros al lado de ellos somos la peor m**** pero no se bien cual es el tema,concentrarse en lo peor?
O sea yo no lo veo como critica constructiva,critica constructiva son otras cosas.
Que Suecia es un pais mucho mas avanzado que el nuestro y que el 99 x ciento del globo ya lo sabemos.

Por ejemplo cuando habla de la inseguridad pareciera que aca todo fuera Barrio Borro y sin embargo la mayor parte del Uruguay sigue siendo tan seguro como ese pueblo escandinavo donde vive el.

O sea aca falta mucho por mejorar,pero no le veo el lado "constructivo" a este "film".

Constructivo es presentar soluciones posibles,no soluciones que requeririan que tuvieramos un PIB per capita 5 veces superior al que tenemos ni una hora y media de comparaciones tipo "mira que lindo es esto aca y que feo es alla".


----------



## rodo.t

Simplemente me pareció subirlo porque quedé impresionado, porque una cosa es que te digan que Suecia es tal cosa o tal otra a poder verlo en video y justamente por un Uruguayo, un tipo igual que nosotros. Por que no podemos compararnos con los mejores? Por que perdemos? Por que no nos sirve políticamente? Por que somos unos nabos que idolatramos a políticos? Preferimos compararnos con américa latina para que? Ser los campeones de la b?,,,, si es así estamos muy mal,,,, tenemos que cambiar la forma de pensar.... No c si viste todo el video, espero que si, 
En el video se muestra, educación, salud, recolección de residuos, seguridad pública, policía, sistema penal, imputabilidad de menores, seguridad vial etc,,,,, sinceramente no entiendo porque te calentaste con el video, a mi me parece espectacular y creo que nuestro objetivo debería ser llegar a igualar a los suecos, por que no podemos copiar lo bueno? No hay plata? Mentira. Hay plata, no hay políticas serias de estado, y la política uruguaya esta rodeada de clientelismo berreta, ahi esta el problema. Y mientras siga habiendo gente que se toma a la política como un partido de fútbol agitando su banderita de su partido como un cordero mas, esto nunca va a cambiar


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buena nota.


----------



## Nort

Pensè que sería una critica irónica, pero la realidad me mostró un excelente recorrido de la ciudad sumado a fotos geniales!.


----------



## el palmesano

Que bueno¡,


----------



## el palmesano

gracias a tiranos temblad descubir este otro japones


----------



## SebaFun

Buenos aportes!!!

Odio las comparaciones pero Monte sale muy bien parada!


----------



## El_hereje

Opinión de Paul Stanley, guitarrista de la banda más antirock de la historia: KISS:


_"¡Deslumbrado por Montevideo! hermosa e increíble ciudad. ¡Qué sorpresa! Gracias. Voy a volver", escribió Stanley._


Sólo dice eso, así que es medio al pedo entrar a la nota... XD


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

http://tv5.ca/ports-dattache/?e=5x62wpbxf4yd5


----------



## SebaFun

Tremendas imágenes, y tremenda ciudad es Montevideo, lástima que no se haga algo en cuanto a lo que la criticamos, sino sería imparable la ciudad!

Bueno va a estar ese programa!


----------



## Nort




----------



## Gonza77

Muy lindo video.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte nort!!!kay:

Nos representa bien el video!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Gracias Palme. Gran aporte como siempre.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos videos palme.

Muy buenos aportes como siempre.kay:


----------



## el palmesano

128621154


----------



## el palmesano

127658305


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos aportes palmekay:


----------



## Gonza77

Muchas gracias Palme.
El buscador de videos del foro :lol:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Lindo trabajo de la Chilena!kay:

Realmente muy lindo recuento.

PD: Se muere de amor si conoce Colonia:lol:


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

Punta Del Este
Punta del Este is internationally known as the St. Tropez of Uruguay. This ultra-exclusive and intimate destination beckons our five gorgeous models to explore the sexy shoreline, ritzy resorts and the romantic charm of this celebrity sanctuary. This glamorous playground offers up the perfect backdrops for our bikini beauties. It’s easy to see why this is one of the most popular destinations in all of South America.

video:

http://www.bikinidestinations.com/punta-del-este-uruguay/


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video palme!

Algo viejo, tendrà dos o tres años cuando mìnimo.

Impecable aporte!


----------



## SebaFun

---


----------



## Gonza77

http://www.180.com.uy/articulo/59870_las-razones-de-cnn-para-visitar-uruguay-en-2016



> *Las razones de CNN para visitar Uruguay en 2016*
> 
> *CNN publicó una lista de 10 razones por las cuales un viajero debe visitar Uruguay este año. Se destacan las playas, el asado y el carnaval.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CNN recuerda que Lonely Planet también nombró a Uruguay como destino para este año y que es un lugar “de primera” para vacacionar en Latinoamérica.
> 
> El primer punto son las playas del Atlántico entre las que destaca en Punta del Este, La Barra, Manantiales_


_ y José Ignacio. Incluye también Cabo Polonio y Punta del Diablo._


----------



## SebaFun

Concuerdo, Uruguay es increíble!!!

Con tan poco podríamos ser impresionantes, bueno, tan poco no, pero con poco ya destacaríamos mucho más de lo que lo hacemos hoy. 

Puta, que lindo paisito! volví re pro Uruguay, perdon, aunque las críticas van a seguir estando.


----------



## Nort

¿Acaso te hicieron un tour por la villa 31 o algo Seba? XD


----------



## SebaFun

No gracias! Paso! Demasiado con pisar retiro, que dicho sea de paso, la villa ya la rodea :runaway:

Amé tres cruces y hasta la plaza de la bandera:lol:


----------



## Nort

La Plaza de la bandera está bien... el tema es que los chantas de la IM mostraban una obra de 10, y terminaron haciendo algo normalucho...

De todas formas, junto a Tres Cruces renovado, quedó bien la zona.


----------



## SebaFun

La plaza de la bandera es vergüenza nacional, no puede ser una plaza de la bandera así!:bash:

El tema es que comparando entornos y terminales en si mismas, la nuestra tiene otro estilo más moderno y amigable si se quiere. PD: Nunca había pisado retiro, o no recuerdo, porque siempre iba en auto o por otro medio.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> Muy buen video palme!
> 
> Algo viejo, tendrà dos o tres años cuando mìnimo.
> 
> Impecable aporte!


Si lo decís por el de la Chilena,
creo que es bastante nuevo,
vi una chapa SCB de las nuevas y todo!!.

Ah no nada que ver que banana lo decías por otro video.

No sé por que todos los extranjeros nos dicen "República del Uruguay".


----------



## el palmesano

> *10 reasons to visit Uruguay in 2016*


http://edition.cnn.com/2016/01/20/travel/uruguay-travel-10-reasons-to-visit/


----------



## el palmesano

Miren, uno buenísimo de argentina!

150699615

151067379


----------



## el palmesano

147725175


----------



## el palmesano

149333117


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenos Palme!!!
No los pude ver completos, pero me quedo con las ganas.
De los mejores reportajes que vi sobre el Uruguay.

P.D: Hablaba del "Como hacen..."


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos los programas!

Me gustò mucho las maravillas que hablaron de Montevideo, y como la ciudad podrìa aprovechar de eso y mejorar mucho màs!

El video de air france es sencillamente espectacular!


----------



## Mercenario

Una pequeña editorial publicada hoy 9 de febrero del 2016 en el importante diario The New York Times, que habla muy bien de nuestro Uruguay.
(seguramente los diarios de nuestro país la reproduzcan apenas se enteren) la comparto para los que gusten de leer en inglés.

Uruguay’s Quiet Democratic Miracle

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/opinion/uruguays-quiet-democratic-miracle.html?_r=0


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendo aporte Mercenario!!!!kay:

Realmente excelente nota! me encantó!

Faltaron fotos.


----------



## Gonza77

Muy bueno Mercenario.
Gracias por traerlo.


----------



## El_hereje

*"Por qué Uruguay es el mejor destino de playas de Sudamérica"*


----------



## Pablito28

*In Montevideo, Uruguay, Vintage Flair With Contemporary Comfort*


----------



## SebaFun

Buena nota, gracias por traerla.


----------



## el palmesano

muy buena


----------



## El_hereje

*Uruguay, ese gran desconocido.*


----------



## SebaFun

Si será desconocido que el link no me funciona:rofl:


----------



## El_hereje

Anda cuando quiere Seba, a mí me pasó también.


----------



## El_hereje

Acá una párrafo:

Uruguay, ese gran desconocido

_“¿Cómo definirías Uruguay en tres palabras?” Fue la pregunta lanzada por un nativo cuando nuestro viaje llegaba a su fin, mientras terminábamos de dar buena cuenta de un sabroso “baby beef” en el Mercado del Puerto de Montevideo. Lo cierto es que es un país tan completo que atinar a describirlo en pocos términos es casi más difícil que dejarlo en uno solo: sorprendente. _

Andrés Galisteo 14-02-2016


----------



## SebaFun

Gente de primer mundo, que tiene por normal las cosas buenas en verdad, y vienen al tercer mundo y se deslumbran con un carro tirado a caballos...


No se, esas notas sensacionalistas no son de mi creencia, prefiero alguien que describa lo bueno y lo malo sin tener temor de que la nota sea antipática.


----------



## Gonza77

Lo decís como si Uruguay fuera solo "carros tirados a caballo".
Ahora, te muestran fotos del circuito turístico de una ciudad random, y ya das por asumido que es tremendo país.
Se escriben notas de este estilo de todos los países habidos y por haber, ya sea de primer, segundo, tercer o 28vo mundo.
Dice alguna mentira?
Cuántos países sin defectos hay?
Seguramente ninguno.

Algún día el uruguayo dejará de ser amargo?
Lo dudo

---------------------------------

Buenisima la nota Nacho.


----------



## SebaFun

Gonza77 said:


> Lo decís como si Uruguay fuera solo "carros tirados a caballo".
> Ahora, te muestran fotos del circuito turístico de una ciudad random, y ya das por asumido que es tremendo país.
> Se escriben notas de este estilo de todos los países habidos y por haber, ya sea de primer, segundo, tercer o 28vo mundo.
> Dice alguna mentira?
> Cuántos países sin defectos hay?
> Seguramente ninguno.
> 
> Algún día el uruguayo dejará de ser amargo?
> Lo dudo
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Buenisima la nota Nacho.


Justamente, la nota hace algo que vos criticás, y es hacer ver todo maravilloso cuando no lo es...

Hoy en día Uruguay, ha sido superado en muchos aspectos por países que tienen muchos más problemas que nosotros, y no digo que tengan menos pobreza, o menos problemas graves, pero SI tienen un circuito turístico impecable... eso le falta a Uruguay, promoción, promoción y más promoción, además de que le falta muuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho en infraestructura de todo tipo, desde la turística hasta la fundamental de transporte.
Aclaro que cuando digo promoción, no lo digo con respecto a lo que esta nota hace, sino promoción del turismo en serio en el interior, saber como tratar al turista, contar con un segundo idioma como base, recibir bien a la gente, promocionar el turismo en lugares donde hoy no lo hay, establecer circuitos verdaderos, etc, que eso con una nota podonga que diga mil maravillas de uruguay, su tranquilidad y la marihuana, no lo arregla para nada.


----------



## Gonza77

Totalmente de acuerdo en todo. 
Pero el tema es que no veo que la nota hable de maravillas.
Habla de las cosas buenas que tiene el país.
Puede decir o no que son mejorables, no lo hace, pero tampoco dice que es todo perfecto.

Yo también quiero un circuito turístico mejor aprovechado y más y mejor infraestructura. En eso estamos de acuerdo.
Pero me parece que justamente esa nota no viene por ese lado.


----------



## SebaFun

La forma de escribir la nota, obviar lo malo, exaltar lo bueno, es una forma de mostrar que todo está impecable, y no es así.

O la forma de describir la capital, etc.


----------



## El_hereje

La debe haber escrito Nanda. XD


----------



## Gonza77

Me gustó mucho el video alemán.
La ciudad hasta parece que está casi que igual, solo que hay detalles en los que mejoramos, y otros en los que empeoramos xD.
Hay una imagen de la rambla en la que se ven unas casonas que le daban otro aire...


----------



## el palmesano

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Deléitense...


excelentes!!


----------



## SebaFun

Creo que los sesenta y los setenta fueron los peores años de nuestra capital... donde los bloques crecían por doquier y se tiraban verdaderos palacetes, muchos más de los que nos quejamos hoy, y mucho más grandes!

Concuerdo con Rodriko, si nos comparamos con esa Montevideo, estamos sin dudas muuuuuuuuucho mejor, ahora, si nos comparamos con la época de gloria de nuestra ciudad y país, estamos al horno.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buen informe!

Igual es más de lo mismo, se emocionan todos con lo mismo, habiendo tanto por mostrar, igual está bien, no digo que esté mal, pero si aprovecharamos otras zonas, creo que potenciaríamos mucho más el país.

Mismo Montevideo, podría ser la gran ciudad de la moda, el arte, la gastronomía, sin embargo es como que no invita tanto a visitarla por algunas cuestiones de administracion de la intendencia, y lo mal que la mantienen, aparte que no hay actividades a realizar, en la ciudad vieja por ejemplo, un sábado de tardecita es una muerte, etc.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas tomas de la ciudad!!!

Como siempre digo, el cerro y el oeste capitalino está tremendamente desaprovechado!


----------



## el palmesano

Episode 10 Around the World in 80 Plates

Go to three different shops for ingredients for, and then prepare, a traditional Uruguayan dish of each chef's choice


----------



## SebaFun

Buen video!


----------



## el palmesano

Madrileños por el Mundo: Uruguay







ademas subieron un video corto de la parte sobre punta

Punta del Este, la Saint-Tropez de Uruguay


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!!

El segundo es sencillamente espectacular!!!

PD: Que casota se hizo el hdp de lopez mena!


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buen programa.
Gran aporte Palme.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables datos!

Una pena la imágen de la frutería con las paredes grafiteadas atrás, pero bueno... parte de nuestra realidad más lamentable también (me refiero a las pintadas, no a la frutería.)


----------



## el palmesano

^^

a veces les encanta exagerar también...

en muchos paises desarrollados, en muchos barrios se ven cosas no tan perfectas

pero en este foto amamos la perfeccion y a veces perdemos la optica


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buen video pame!!!!

Impresionante realmente, me encantó la visita a la estancia Don Antonio, que rico se ve todo, y casero, realmente espectacular!


----------



## FEDE_22

Madrileños por el mundo IMPECABLE Y A TODO TANGO como debe ser, me encanto!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

en aleman


----------



## magoff

el palmesano said:


> esa prediccion seguro que es tan falsa como la de que en el 2000 iba a haber autos voladores


Es imposible que sea exacta una prediccion a tan largo plazo,imaginense haber hecho una prediccion de la poblacion uruguaya en el 2017 hace 80 años...

Montevideo era mas poblada que Rio de Janeiro en esa epoca y estabamos en uno de los picos de inmigracion...


----------



## Vaimaca

magoff said:


> Uruguay lo que tiene es un crecimiento parejo,siempre bajo,estable.


No hay que confundir la tasa de crecimiento con la tasa de fertilidad.

La tasa de fertilidad siempre es positiva y no tiene en cuenta la emigración o inmigración así como tampoco la cantidad de muertes.

Nueva Zelanda tiene una tasa de fertilidad casi idéntica a la nuestra y hasta un poco más baja, pero sin embargo su población crece 5,4 veces más rápido que la nuestra.


----------



## Vaimaca

Debido a que uruguay recibió muchísimos inmigrantes, nuestra tasa de natalidad descendió casi por inercia de la población europea y no por causas demográficamente "naturales".
Un modo de vida europeo en un país todavía en fase de desarrollo fue lo que sin saberlo nos estaba condenando.


Otros países como Brasil, Argentina o USA ya experimentaron su gran etapa de crecimiento, ganaron suficiente población y ahora se están estabilizando, nosotros nos estabilizamos sin haber hecho nada antes.


----------



## magoff

Vaimaca said:


> No hay que confundir la tasa de crecimiento con la tasa de fertilidad.
> 
> La tasa de fertilidad siempre es positiva y no tiene en cuenta la emigración o inmigración así como tampoco la cantidad de muertes.
> 
> Nueva Zelanda tiene una tasa de fertilidad casi idéntica a la nuestra y hasta un poco más baja, pero sin embargo su población crece 5,4 veces más rápido que la nuestra.


Lo se,pero no hay que ser tan fatalista,no tenemos los numeros actuales,el censo es del año 2011,pero Uruguay dio vuelta la tendencia migratoria,esa es la cuestion,Uruguay tiene todavia un a tasa de natalidad bastante saludable (baja pero saludable,complicado es lo que pasa en algunos paises de Europa)
Si estabilizamos esa tendencia positiva en la inmigracion vamos a pasar a ser uno de los paises con el crecimiento mas sano del continente.


----------



## el palmesano

211530183

211727419


----------



## Vaimaca

el palmesano said:


> 211530183


Metele el logo de UruguayNatural y llevalo a otros países, está espectacular!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

tal cual!! estaria bueno conseguir el documental entero!


----------



## SebaFun

Impresionante el primer video sobre todo!!!

Que paisajes dios mio! y a pesar que tenemos un paisaje monòtono y chato, realmente se encuentran rincones y joyas indiscutidas.

Realmente espectacular video!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buen video palme!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buen aporte palme!kay:


----------



## FEDE_22

Le falto el Tango y la murga, wrong.


----------



## tgva325

Vaimaca said:


> Todas las empresas de Elon Musk persiguen un mismo fin, evitar que se cumpla la Teoría de Olduvai.


Mentira. Lo que persigue es hacer plata, nada mas.

Y propone divagues irrealizables como el Hyperloop y los tuneles para aliviar el congestionamiento cuando los trenes de alta velocidad actuales y los metros son muchisimo mas eficientes que esas propuestas delirantes. Ademas, si tanto interes tiene, ¿por que le da palo a los trenes de alta velocidad convencionales? Raro, ¿no? A menos que su interes sea, precisamente, que no compitan con sus juguetitos. 

En fin, sigan creyendo que es un filantropo. Oh, yeah.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

En ese comentario no te estas olvidando de Tesla, Space X y Solarcity???


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Bunisimos videos , gracias palme


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Definitivamente NO ME CONOCÉS... por lo tanto no debo darte explicaciones a vos, pero nada que ver a lo que decís.


es que no hace falta conocerte. La mayoria de la gente ha bebido alguna vez varias copas y ha terminado contento o borracho, como lo quieras llamar. Asi que es un hipocresía generalizada criticar a la marihuana por parte de una sociedad que no tiene problema con la venta legal de alcohol. Serias coherente si defendieras la ilegalización del tabaco y el alcohol, pero seria algo sin sentido también.


----------



## SebaFun

el palmesano said:


> es que no hace falta conocerte. La mayoria de la gente ha bebido alguna vez varias copas y ha terminado contento o borracho, como lo quieras llamar. Asi que es un hipocresía generalizada criticar a la marihuana por parte de una sociedad que no tiene problema con la venta legal de alcohol.


Te voy a explicar porque no entendés, la mayoría de la gente no son todos. Con eso te dije todo.
Segundo, tuve un familiar que tuvo problemas con el alcohol, se de lo que hablamos.


> Serias coherente si defendieras la ilegalización del tabaco y el alcohol, pero seria algo sin sentido también


La defiendo, el alcohol debería ser ilegal, como el tabaco, y ahí si, crear un registro en donde se le suministre la sustancia al adicto de cualquier cosa, siempre y cuando cumpla con determinadas terapias.
El tabaco por ejemplo, no genera un estado mental diferente, si lo hace la marihuana, la droga fuerte, y el alcohol, de todas maneras no justifico nada, pero hay que decir las cosas como son.


----------



## el palmesano

Pero la mayoria de los que critican la legalización si beben alcohol sin ningun problema! esa es la critica. Me parece bien si no bebes, yo soy de poco beber y soy consciente de que es una droga, pero mucha gente habla de la marihuna como una droga pero no quieren aceptar que el alcohol también lo es, eso es ridiculo.




SebaFun said:


> Te voy a explicar porque no entendés, la mayoría de la gente no son todos. Con eso te dije todo.
> Segundo, tuve un familiar que tuvo problemas con el alcohol, se de lo que hablamos.
> 
> La defiendo, el alcohol debería ser ilegal, como el tabaco, y ahí si, crear un registro en donde se le suministre la sustancia al adicto de cualquier cosa, siempre y cuando cumpla con determinadas terapias.
> El tabaco por ejemplo, no genera un estado mental diferente, si lo hace la marihuana, la droga fuerte, y el alcohol, de todas maneras no justifico nada, pero hay que decir las cosas como son.



vos sos entonces el claro ejemplo de la tontería del ser humano, que tropieza una y otra vez con la misma piedra. Sabes que ya fue ilegal y que tuvo pésimas consecuencias??


Y que ridiculez estas diciendo de que el tabaco no genera un estado mental distinto?? No debes tener a nadie que fume en entorno. Un fumador en cuanto deja de fumar se poner recontra nerviosos y cambia el caracter a peor, por eso estan todo el rato fumando.


----------



## SebaFun

el palmesano said:


> Pero la mayoria de los que critican la legalización si beben alcohol sin ningun problema! esa es la critica. Me parece bien si no bebes, yo soy de poco beber y soy consciente de que es una droga, pero mucha gente habla de la marihuna como una droga pero no quieren aceptar que el alcohol también lo es, eso es ridiculo.


Entonces no te dirijas a mi como anteriormente lo hiciste.

Critico lo mismo que vos! Hay o que ser duro con todas las drogas y sustancias, o por el contrario legalizar y tratar de controlar todo, aunque me adhiero a la primera postura, pero respeto la postura contraria, no ando diciendo como vos dijiste que es una boludez tal o cual posicion, que es de gente tarada, hipócrita, etc, de hecho, yo siempre doy mi opinión, contraria como ya se sabe a las drogas y a la legalización, así como es contraria la apología que se hace de las mismas, como del alcohol o del cigarrillo(en menor medida hoy en día), pero respeto la opinión ajena, no la catalogo, y de hecho, eso es lo que no veo del otro lado, en vez de decir "que genial", "que bueno" y de expresar los beneficios que consideran con la legalización, etc, lo que primero hacen sin dar su propia opinión es agredir la mia, hasta agredirme personalmente, lo cual yo no hago con nadie.



> Que disparate lo de la marihuana... y después dicen que no hay un incentivo al consumo... DIS PA RA TE!
> 
> *Por otro lado, no era que tienen registrados los consumidores y la porción mensual? No veo como se pudo agotar en el primer día, hay un pésimo planeamiento... *


Sigue sin quedarme claro mi propia pregunta.



> vos sos entonces el claro ejemplo de la tontería del ser humano, que tropieza una y otra vez con la misma piedra. Sabes que ya fue ilegal y que tuvo pésimas consecuencias??


Ahora soy el ejemplo de la totería humana, por tanto un tonto verdad?

Las cosas que hay que soportar a veces!




> Y que ridiculez estas diciendo de que el tabaco no genera un estado mental distinto?? No debes tener a nadie que fume en entorno. Un fumador en cuanto deja de fumar se poner recontra nerviosos y cambia el caracter a peor, por eso estan todo el rato fumando.


Genera adicción, es una droga, alguien lo duda? En ese sentido es igual a la marihuana, a la coca cola, etc, a lo que me refiero es que no altera la percepción como si lo hace la marihuana o el alcohol.

Por algo alguien que fuma puede conducir un auto, y no lo puede hacer uno que fuma marihuana o bebe alcohol... se entiende?


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

MUY BUEN VIDEO PALME!!!

Me encantó la imágen que dejaron los dos países en el mismo, de Uruguay me sorprendió aunque ya lo sabía, el buen concepto que tiene cabo polonio, esperemos mantenerlo así por siempre!


----------



## FEDE_22

Me parece tan raro juntar paraguay con uruguay en un video, es como el agua y el aceite. No entiendo mucho eso pero muy bueno!

Me dieron ganas de ir a Paraguay que hace mucho no voy!


----------



## tgva325

el palmesano said:


> Pero la mayoria de los que critican la legalización si beben alcohol sin ningun problema! esa es la critica. Me parece bien si no bebes, yo soy de poco beber y soy consciente de que es una droga, pero mucha gente habla de la marihuna como una droga pero no quieren aceptar que el alcohol también lo es, eso es ridiculo.


Hay un error de concepto.
NO SE LEGALIZO LA MARIHUANA. Su consumo era legal desde 1974 o por ahi.

Lo que se hizo fue regular su plantacion, distribucion, posesion, etc.

No repitan lo que repiten los medios incorrectamente...


----------



## el palmesano

^^

se legalizo la marihuana en todos sus aspectos, no hay ningún error. Porque era legal su consumo, pero no su plantación o comercialización 

No es incorrecto decir que se legaliza algo que no estaba permitido por falta de regularización


----------



## el palmesano

aleman


----------



## el palmesano

Artist Leandro Barrios memorializes one of Montevideo’s best-known spots






Opened in 1868 the “Mercado del Puerto” is one of the most famous destinations in Uruguay and one of the first stops most tourists make in Montevideo. It’s both a feast for the eyes and a treat for the taste buds as well. Check out the interview with our Urban Voice Leandro Barrios.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

este sale argentina al principio, pero luego uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguayan poet Javier Etchevarren tells the story of his life through poetry.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que bizarra la yerba "La abuelita" Cannabis:rofl:


Muy buenos aportes palme!

Estupendos videos!


----------



## Gonza77

La busqué como loco a esa yerba, pero llegué tarde...


----------



## SebaFun

Gonza77 said:


> La busqué como loco a esa yerba, pero llegué tarde...


Hasta yo la compraría para ponerla en exhibición! Es muy bizarra:rofl:


----------



## tgva325

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> se legalizo la marihuana en todos sus aspectos, no hay ningún error. Porque era legal su consumo, pero no su plantación o comercialización
> 
> No es incorrecto decir que se legaliza algo que no estaba permitido por falta de regularización


ES INCORRECTO porque el consumo era LEGAL.

No se que parte de eso no entendes.

Lo que se hizo es otra cosa, y asi lo dice el titulo de la ley... si queres discutir al pedo, alla vos.


----------



## el palmesano

tgva325 said:


> ES INCORRECTO porque el consumo era LEGAL.
> 
> No se que parte de eso no entendes.
> 
> Lo que se hizo es otra cosa, y asi lo dice el titulo de la ley... si queres discutir al pedo, alla vos.


a ver, el que no entiende sos vos. ¿¿Como podes afirmar que la marihuana era legal cuando no era legal su plantación o comercialización??

aplica un poco la lógica, que no es tan difícil. 

Pueden buscarse todos los eufemismos legales que quieras, pero cuando el origen de algo es ilegal, por mas que este permitido su consumo, de facto esa cosa es ilegal, porque su mera existencia no es legal, por lo tanto para tu consumir estas obteniendo algo que es ilegal en origen. 

Podrás repetir hasta que te mueras que el consumo era legal, pero si la plantación y comercialización no lo era, de facto era ilegal, por mas que no estuviera penalizado el consumo.


----------



## tgva325

el palmesano said:


> a ver, el que no entiende sos vos. ¿¿Como podes afirmar que la marihuana era legal cuando no era legal su plantación o comercialización??
> 
> aplica un poco la lógica, que no es tan difícil.
> 
> Pueden buscarse todos los eufemismos legales que quieras, pero cuando el origen de algo es ilegal, por mas que este permitido su consumo, de facto esa cosa es ilegal, porque su mera existencia no es legal, por lo tanto para tu consumir estas obteniendo algo que es ilegal en origen.
> 
> Podrás repetir hasta que te mueras que el consumo era legal, pero si la plantación y comercialización no lo era, de facto era ilegal, por mas que no estuviera penalizado el consumo.


Pero NO SE LEGALIZO EL CONSUMO, ¿entendes o es muy dificil?

Se reguló la venta, distribucion, plantacion, etc.

Si no lo queres entender, es tu problema. La ley es bien clara, no hace referencia al consumo, y no se legalizó porque ya era legal.


----------



## tgva325

Vaimaca said:


> Osea que según vos si alguien de AFE critica a los ómnibus es toda una jugarreta económica para llenarse de guita... Además no se de donde sacaste eso de las críticas.
> 
> Igualmente nada de lo que decís existe, nombraste proyectos y áreas de investigación científica pero nada de lo concretado.


Recien veo esta contestacion.

El tipo critica los trenes de alta velocidad convencional cuando habla de la pedorrada esa del hyperloop que no existe, no es practico ni viable, no tiene capacidad de transporte y un largo etc. Y salio a versear que tiene aprobada la construccion de una linea entre Washington y NY. Si, si, como no. GRAN humareda gran al estilo Transrapid en los 80. 

Lo mismo la supuesta solucion al "transporte" urbano con la empresa famosa de construccion de tuneles.


----------



## Vaimaca

Es un proyecto de diseño libre, varias universidades, empresas o personas pueden compartir y modificar diseños sin pagar nada. Si alguien quisiera hacerse rico lo primero que hace es ponerle una patente más grande que una casa, sin embargo es todo lo contrario.

Todo lo que decís es como si probar algo nuevo fuera catastrófico, los grandes cambios se hacen en base a prueba y error, si sale bien perfecto, y si sale mal también, se generaron conocimientos.
La innovación es la base de todo, hay que sacarse esa fobia de la cabeza.


----------



## tgva325

Vaimaca said:


> Es un proyecto de diseño libre, varias universidades, empresas o personas pueden compartir y modificar diseños sin pagar nada. Si alguien quisiera hacerse rico lo primero que hace es ponerle una patente más grande que una casa, sin embargo es todo lo contrario.
> 
> Todo lo que decís es como si probar algo nuevo fuera catastrófico, los grandes cambios se hacen en base a prueba y error, si sale bien perfecto, y si sale mal también, se generaron conocimientos.
> La innovación es la base de todo, hay que sacarse esa fobia de la cabeza.


Veo que desconoces del tema del que estas escribiendo.

El Timo del Hyperloop

5 reasons to be wary of Elon Musks Hyperloop

Si fuese como vos decis, no estarian vendiendo humo como lo hacen, diciendo que se van a construir lineas aca, alla y por el otro lado tambien. Es como el Transrapid en los 80, decian que iban a construir lineas por todos lados y al final lo unico que se hizo fueron 31 km en China y pierde plata a lo bobo. 

Esto ya se intentó antes, no es nada nuevo. Es lo mismo que el "tren sin rieles" chino, que no es otra cosa que un omnibus guiado, que ya existe, y que es impractico salvo en casos muy puntuales y no tiene ninguna ventaja. En Alemania los desmantelaron.


----------



## Vaimaca

Eso dice lo mismo que ya dije, que no está a cargo de Elon Musk, que son proyectos para experimentar con tecnologías no probadas y que evidentemente todavía no es viable.

No se va a acabar el mundo, si sale bien perfecto y si no también, la investigación en ingeniería *nunca* es en vano.


----------



## tio.pepe

el hyperloop fue idea de Musk, pero cuando vieron que era casi imposible hicieron el concurso internacional. No olvidarse que Elon Musk es empresario, por algo no invierte él en el fantástico hyperloop.

El gran problema que tiene el proyecto es el como lograr el vacío dentro del tubo, saben lo difícil que es lograrlo en un simple tanque? implica un gran consumo de energía, un tanque totalmente hermético con soldaduras, diseño perfecto y la calidad del material, todo para soportar la presión atmosférica. 

Bien, ahora imaginen lograrlo en un tubo de 100, 200, 500 o 1000 km,, cuanta energía requiere lograr el vacío? de lograrlo, como lo mantienen? ya que los vehículos tendrían que entrar y salir del tubo, deberían haber cámaras de compresión/descompresión como en la estación espacial? cuanto tiempo llevaría? 30 minutos, 1 hora?. 

Además teniendo en cuenta la dilatación y contracción térmica, deberán colocar juntas de d/c cada pocos metros, como harán para mantener el vacío? existen ese tipo de juntas? y el mantenimiento de todo eso? es una locura por donde se lo mire,,, pero para soñar esta bárbaro,, hasta el nombre está cool!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

como que no invierte el?? creo que estan un poco confundidos...

simplemente no es un super genio, y puede tener la idea, pero no la capacidad de trabajo que pueden tener miles de personas trabajando en una misma idea


y la postura de ustedes parece la de alguien hace 100 años poniéndole toda clase de escusas a lo imposible que es volar...


----------



## tio.pepe

yo no digo que sea imposible, digo que es tan complejo que actualmente se hace inviable economicamente y muy pero muy poco practico


----------



## tio.pepe

este es el equipo que viene mas avanzado 







todo indica que usan la levitación magnética, lo mismo que utiliza hace 20 años el maglev alemán.

El problema radica (como ya dije) en lograr el vacío dentro del tubo. casi nada!


----------



## el palmesano

tio.pepe said:


> yo no digo que sea imposible, digo que es tan complejo que actualmente se hace inviable economicamente y muy pero muy poco practico


pero es que por eso estan trabajando, para hacerlo viable...

ademas, no sera porque les falte plata a los que estan llevando esto adelante


----------



## tgva325

el palmesano said:


> pero es que por eso estan trabajando, para hacerlo viable...
> 
> ademas, no sera porque les falte plata a los que estan llevando esto adelante


Es inviable.

La construccion de los tubos ademas de todo lo otro ya dicho es COSTOSISIMA y si el maglev aleman, que circulaba sin tubo, apenas tiene una linea de 31 km, olvidate de esto, nunca se va a hacer. Eso si, vendieron humo, tal como lo hace hoy el Hyperloop, de que va a haber lineas aca y alla y etc.

No solo es magnetico (lo que hace que sea costosa su instalacion), si no que ademas los tuneles, el vacio, y la bajisima capacidad de transporte lo hacen inviable. La velocidad no importa, lo que importa es la capacidad de transporte.

Ah, ¿y como? ¿Apenas 324 km/h? Por favor...


----------



## tgva325

tio.pepe said:


> el hyperloop fue idea de Musk, pero cuando vieron que era casi imposible hicieron el concurso internacional. No olvidarse que Elon Musk es empresario, por algo no invierte él en el fantástico hyperloop.


Obvio.
Pero bien que tira mierda contra otras cosas para vender su "idea".



> El gran problema que tiene el proyecto es el como lograr el vacío dentro del tubo, saben lo difícil que es lograrlo en un simple tanque? implica un gran consumo de energía, un tanque totalmente hermético con soldaduras, diseño perfecto y la calidad del material, todo para soportar la presión atmosférica.


Ese es uno de los problemas.
Hay muchos mas, que se pueden leer en los artículos.



> Además teniendo en cuenta la dilatación y contracción térmica, deberán colocar juntas de d/c cada pocos metros, como harán para mantener el vacío? existen ese tipo de juntas? y el mantenimiento de todo eso? es una locura por donde se lo mire,,, pero para soñar esta bárbaro,, hasta el nombre está cool!


Lo peor del caso es que la prensa boluda compra estas pedorradas y ya poco menos que lo dan por hecho. Y al contrario, nunca va a pasar, no es viable, como no lo fue el transrapid aleman (ni lo es, ya que su unica linea pierde plata a lo bobo).


----------



## el palmesano

tgva325 said:


> Es inviable.
> 
> La construccion de los tubos ademas de todo lo otro ya dicho es COSTOSISIMA y si el maglev aleman, que circulaba sin tubo, apenas tiene una linea de 31 km, olvidate de esto, nunca se va a hacer. Eso si, vendieron humo, tal como lo hace hoy el Hyperloop, de que va a haber lineas aca y alla y etc.
> 
> No solo es magnetico (lo que hace que sea costosa su instalacion), si no que ademas los tuneles, el vacio, y la bajisima capacidad de transporte lo hacen inviable. La velocidad no importa, lo que importa es la capacidad de transporte.
> 
> Ah, ¿y como? ¿Apenas 324 km/h? Por favor...


construir tubos de miles de kilometros es inviable???


pero construir vias ferreas, gaseoductos, canales o tuberias para transportar agua si es viable??


----------



## SebaFun

el palmesano said:


> construir tubos de miles de kilometros es inviable???
> 
> 
> pero construir vias ferreas, gaseoductos, canales o tuberias para transportar agua si es viable??


Exacto, es mil veces más viable que la utopía (de momento) de construir tubos.

Yo celebro que se investigue, y se creen planes, pero algunos resultan ridículos, no este en particular, que recién se empieza a estudiar, pero si otro que bajaba desde un estacionamiento de calle a un auto por medio de un ascensor, y ese piso tenía rueditas o se transportaba por imanes en una autopista subterránea, o sea, de pasar de transportar personas empezaron a pensar como transportar autos?

Decían que era para evitar el tráfico, pero, acaso no pensaron algo mejor? o sea, dejar el auto en casa y transportarse en transporte publico?

Yo considero que es necesaria la infraestructura vial de las ciudades y países, pero ese proyecto del transportador de autos es una ridiculez.

Ahora, volviendo al tema de la viabilidad, si, es mucho más barato construir vías del tren, las cuales funcionan tanto para transporte de mercancías como de pasajeros en grandes "cantidades" y multitudes, no como ese proyecto en tubo que de momento no presenta ser una alternativa seria al transporte, de hecho, es costosísimo, y por otro lado, no tiene ni la capacidad ni ha sido probado. Si ya fuera viable per se, se estaría usando en las ciudades, y hace mucho que está siendo estudiado sin encontrar la viabilidad absoluta. Ahora, reitero, celebro que se esté estudiando para que algún día quizá se descubra la forma que sea un medio de transporte, pero como dijo tgva, hacer semejante tubo para que vaya solo a 300 y algo de km, cuando hoy en día hay trenes que alcanzan esa velocidad en vías al aire libre.


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Exacto, es mil veces más viable que la utopía (de momento) de construir tubos.
> 
> Yo celebro que se investigue, y se creen planes, pero algunos resultan ridículos, no este en particular, que recién se empieza a estudiar, pero si otro que bajaba desde un estacionamiento de calle a un auto por medio de un ascensor, y ese piso tenía rueditas o se transportaba por imanes en una autopista subterránea, o sea, de pasar de transportar personas empezaron a pensar como transportar autos?
> 
> Decían que era para evitar el tráfico, pero, acaso no pensaron algo mejor? o sea, dejar el auto en casa y transportarse en transporte publico?
> 
> Yo considero que es necesaria la infraestructura vial de las ciudades y países, pero ese proyecto del transportador de autos es una ridiculez.
> 
> Ahora, volviendo al tema de la viabilidad, si, es mucho más barato construir vías del tren, las cuales funcionan tanto para transporte de mercancías como de pasajeros en grandes "cantidades" y multitudes, no como ese proyecto en tubo que de momento no presenta ser una alternativa seria al transporte, de hecho, es costosísimo, y por otro lado, no tiene ni la capacidad ni ha sido probado. Si ya fuera viable per se, se estaría usando en las ciudades, y hace mucho que está siendo estudiado sin encontrar la viabilidad absoluta. Ahora, reitero, celebro que se esté estudiando para que algún día quizá se descubra la forma que sea un medio de transporte, pero como dijo tgva, hacer semejante tubo para que vaya solo a 300 y algo de km, cuando hoy en día hay trenes que alcanzan esa velocidad en vías al aire libre.


no te das cuenta que estaba siendo ironico??

un gaseoducto o una tuberia de agua de miles de kilometros es lo mismo... tubos..

y no se trata de si es mas barato vias de tren o no, lo que estan proponiendo es un sistema que es mucho mas rapdio, y por eso quieren intentar desarrollarlo. Entiendo tanta negatividad por parte de ustedes, pero por algo california es lider en desarrollo y no otros sitios

y no mezcles proyecto, el otro es un proyecto que nada tiene que ver y que tiene mucha menos credibilidad (a mi tambien me parece una tonteria y ademas va contra los nuevos modelos urbanos)


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy divertido el chileno!!!!:rofl:

Ahora, el segundo, que asocien el país con pepe mujica me indigna, aunque lo hizo conocido creo que bueno... nos hizo conocido este hombre pero no por todas cosas buenas.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

como que asocien? esta hablando de los distintos presidnetes!!

que perseguido que sos vos y algunos en Uruguay, aceptalo, fue presidente de tu pais y es una persona admirada en muchos países, te guste o no es asi, y consiguió que se hablara de uruguay por un tema distinto al fútbol y si que era por cosas buenas. En facebook mucha gente (hablo de gente de otros paises) sigue compartiendo videos sobre mujica con mensajes positivos, eso es un claro ejemplo de que da a conocer al pais aun a dia de hoy. Si te referís a lo de la marihuana, para vos es malo, pero para un montón de gente es algo muy bueno, porque es acabar con la hipocresía del mundo entero que permite fumarla pero no cultivarla ni venderla, que permiten beber alcohol y fumar tabaco pero prohíben la maria, en lugar de hacer lo mismo que con el resto de drogas blandas, que es legalizarlas y controlarlas.

Si, cometió errores como cualquiera porque no hizo todo perfecto, pero no hace falta que tires barro cada vez que algun extranjero hable de mujica jaja


----------



## FEDE_22

Si, a mi no me importa nada que se hable del Pepe, de hecho me divierte y me parece interesante saber que dicen y que eso se asocie a Uruguay. Uruguay se hizo mas conocido por la seleccion, por muchas leyes de los ultimos años y por el Pepe. O sea no me parece que sean cosas re negativas con las que nos asocian.

Eso si, cuando un extranjero me pregunta que pienso de mujica y es lo que muchos uruguayos piensan, les digo que es un gran filosofo pero no un muy buen gestor de pais y sus empresas.


----------



## SebaFun

SebaFun said:


> Muy divertido el chileno!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Ahora, el segundo, que asocien el país con pepe mujica* me indigna*, *aunque lo hizo conocido creo que bueno... nos hizo conocido este hombre pero no por todas cosas buenas*.





el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> como que asocien? esta hablando de los distintos presidnetes!!
> 
> que perseguido que sos vos y algunos en Uruguay, aceptalo, fue presidente de tu pais y es una persona admirada en muchos países, te guste o no es asi, y consiguió que se hablara de uruguay por un tema distinto al fútbol y si que era por cosas buenas. En facebook mucha gente (hablo de gente de otros paises) sigue compartiendo videos sobre mujica con mensajes positivos, eso es un claro ejemplo de que da a conocer al pais aun a dia de hoy. Si te referís a lo de la marihuana, para vos es malo, pero para un montón de gente es algo muy bueno, porque es acabar con la hipocresía del mundo entero que permite fumarla pero no cultivarla ni venderla, que permiten beber alcohol y fumar tabaco pero prohíben la maria, en lugar de hacer lo mismo que con el resto de drogas blandas, que es legalizarlas y controlarlas.
> 
> Si, cometió errores como cualquiera porque no hizo todo perfecto, pero no hace falta que tires barro cada vez que algun extranjero hable de mujica jaja


"ME" es un término subjetivo.

"INDIGNA" obviamente me refiero a mi personalmente, creo que el país podría ser conocido por muchas cualidades que tiene, no por un presidente llamativo para lo que es el mundo.

Nada más que decir, ni tiro barro, NI DESCONOZCO QUE FUÉ MI PRESIDENTE, ni nada de esas pelotudeces que lanzás...simplemente doy MIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! Punto de vista.

Ahora, ni mencioné la marihuana, de hecho no lo dije solo por eso, lo dije por muchas cosas, entre otras, como dice FEDE, fué un hombre que lanzó discursos espectaculares en el exterior, pero se contradecían fuertemente con lo que pasaba en el país, más hipócrita que eso no se que puede ser...

Por el tema de la marihuana, se ve que ni enterado estás que muchas farmacias dejaron de vender la DROGA porque los bancos no les aceptaban las cuentas bancarias ni el dinero que provenía de esa venta, el gobierno ya ni sabe que hacer, todo mal planeado y ejecutado. Ahora parece que quieren vender cannabis en supermercados, en lugares de pago, etc, ya no saben ni que hacer de tan mal que está la ley. Si cada uno se quiere drogar hasta el hartazgo, que lo haga, pero legalizar eso está mal, y mucho más que el estado legitime y entre a ese mercado DE LA MANERA QUE LO ESTÁ HACIENDO.

No se quien es el perseguido, si yo o vos, creo que vos, porque sacaste a la luz temas que ni mencioné, suponés, y encima me tildás.


----------



## Vaimaca

A mi no me molesta, la merezca o no Mujica tiene una muy buena imagen en el extranjero, Uruguay apareció en el mapa con una percepción positiva, y eso algo que no todos los países tienen el lujo de decir.
Erróneamente o no la mayoría los extranjeros lo asocian con cosas buenas.


----------



## SebaFun

A mi me molesta la hipocresía...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buen video palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano

> La herencia de Uruguay contada por la revista VD
> 
> “La amabilidad urbana de Montevideo, la riqueza arquitectónica de Colonia y la tradición agraria uruguaya son atractivos que caracterizan a este país del que estamos tan cerca”, reza una síntesis realizada por la periodista María Cecilia de Frutos para la revista VD, que se distribuye con el principal *diario chileno*, El Mercurio. Esta semana fue la tapa de una edición especial sobre Uruguay en el entorno de treinta páginas a todo color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDF 1
> PDF 2
> PDF 3
> PDF 4
> PDF 5
> PDF 6
> PDF 7


http://www.mintur.gub.uy/index.php/...herencia-de-uruguay-contada-por-la-revista-vd


----------



## Gonza77

Muy bueno, Palme.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendo aporte palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Con las imágenes que se ven en ese video, perdonen que soy crudo, pero a mi como consumidor de turismo, no me invitaría para nada ir a Montevideo, por más que me descuenten el iva...

Entre esas imágenes, veredas de tierra, lugares mal mantenidos, imágenes poco atractivas de barrios que no son atractivos turísticamente, y encima mostraron un muro pintado de amarillo terraja, etc, entre otras miles de cosas... todo el video A MI, no me invita para nada a visitar la ciudad.


----------



## Vaimaca

No es una publicidad, es un reportaje al que le metieron pedazos de viedos e youtube


----------



## SebaFun

Vaimaca said:


> No es una publicidad


Jamás dije que lo fuera... o acaso se me leyó a mi diciendolo? Simplemente mencioné "viedeo"


Ahora si, apago el modo "ombligo del mundo."


----------



## FEDE_22

Bastante malo el video parece hecho por el enemigo jajaja, o sea en seleccion de imagenes atractivas y lindas de la ciudad digo.


----------



## El_hereje

Es lo qué hay para mostrar...


----------



## el palmesano

sobre inventos uruguayos:


----------



## SebaFun

Buen video palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Otra cosa de la que somos pioneros, la electrificación, el acceso a internet, y la educación, que ultimamente creo que está repuntando.

Muy buen video palme!kay:


----------



## Gonza77

Interesante video.
Gracias Palme.


----------



## el palmesano

> *Un país sin indios*
> Uruguay, una de las naciones más audaces de Latinoamérica en materia de políticas sociales se enfrenta a un desafío nuevo y viejo a la vez: el problema charrúa


https://elpais.com/elpais/2017/10/13/planeta_futuro/1507902270_613238.html


----------



## el palmesano

^^



> *El ‘ranking’ de las mejores ciudades del mundo para vivir: Madrid sube tres puestos*
> 
> 16 FOTOS
> 
> Demasiados mosquitos, aeropuertos ultraconectados, planes urbanísticos que dan prioridad a los ciudadanos y al medioambiente o problemas sociopolíticos. La consultora estadounidense Mercer analiza en su 21ª edición los puntos fuertes y débiles de 231 núcleos urbanos. Las analizamos de menor a mayor calidad de vida
> ICON DESIGN
> 26 MAR 2019
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 15
> 
> Montevideo (Uruguay, 78ª) - "Algunos problemas de seguridad y en servicios públicos"
> 
> Igualada en el puesto 78ª con Abu Dabi (Emiratos Árabes Unidos), la capital de Uruguay es desde hace varias ediciones la ciudad con mejor calidad de vida en Sudamérica, según el listado de Mercer, que valora su "buen entorno político y social, aunque tiene algunos problemas de seguridad". En los ámbitos económico, cultural y de educación obtiene buenos resultados. "Tiene una nota más baja en servicios médicos y en algunos servicios públicos como el transporte o el aeropuerto".
> 
> POBLACIÓN: 1,3 MILLONES
> DENSIDAD: 6.900 HABITANTES/KM2
> CLIMA: SUBTROPICAL HÚMERO, CON TEMPERATURAS MEDIAS DE 11ºC EN INVIERNO (JUNIO-AGOSTO) Y 23ºC EN VERANO (DICIEMBRE-FEBRERO)
> ECONOMÍA: ACTIVIDADES PORTUARIAS, BANCA
> PRECIO DEL METRO CUADRADO (COMPRA): 2.300 € EN EL CENTRO, 1.825 € EN LAS AFUERAS
> MENÚ DE MCDONALD'S: 6,85 €
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOTO: GETTY


https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/03/25/album/1553530190_109859.html#foto_gal_2


----------



## FEDE_22

Justo y sobre la decadencia de MVD, siempre recibo turistas ya que hago AIRBNB en nuestro apto. Y justo ayer una española que me hice amigo y es fan de las bicisendas y esa onda me pasa esto por whatsapp:

Al parecer ahora esta en la capital de Mozambique y le recordó a MVD jajaja, muy salado la imagen que damos entre veredas hechas bosta, basura, contenedores quemados, paradas todas vandalizadas, luces del 1800, pastisales y yuyos en cada rincon, graffities por doquier, etc...

Image-2 by FEDERICO A., on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Es muy decadente lamentablemente...

El problema se soluciona con no tanto, pero falta muuuuuuuuuuuuucha voluntad.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## payme

es más realista la comparación uruguay-mozambique que la de uruguay-alemania o uruguay-argentina.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

si, y las vacas vuelan...

uruguay-argentina?? en serio?? que ridiculez negar ese parecido 


y lo digo porque no se parecen, porque Maputo es una ciudad bastante digna, mas alla de que tenga problemas grandes de mantenimiento como tienen muchas ciudades o una pobreza mayor que la de Montevideo. Da algo de asco que sigan hablando de los paises Africanos como si todo fuera lo mismo y el nivel de subdesarrollo tuviera que ser per se superior al de otros paises y el solo hecho de parecerse a uno de esos países fuera motivo de vergüenza 

que se pienan?? que en Europa no hay ciudades que al igual que en Montevideo en los barrios hay veredas hechas polvo y falta de mantenimiento?

Algo de Maputo:


----------



## payme

NO SÉ que parecidos hablas vos ¿arquitectonicos? ¿culturales? ¿etnicos? yo hablo de recursos y presupuestos, nivel de industrialización, desarrollo y también de población; Maputo tiene una población similar a la de mvd. Ridiculez es comparar CABA con Montevideo o, peor, Montevideo con helskinki, madrid o roma.


----------



## Nort

Bueno bueno.

Montevideo podrá estar gobernada como el culo, con basura y veredas rotas por doquier.

Pero compararlo con Maputo es por lo menos insultante. Estamos hablando de ciudades que son un cantegril gigante.


----------



## Gonza77

Yo todavía no entendí ese mensaje.
Hasta parece que lo dice con mala onda jaja.


----------



## metgeo

Jan Gehl dijo que Montevideo tenía más potencial que Melbourne. Es un tema de voluntad. Y en Buenos Aires hay áreas como la Villa 31. No nos conviene parecernos a Bs As.


----------



## el palmesano

Nort said:


> Bueno bueno.
> 
> Montevideo podrá estar gobernada como el culo, con basura y veredas rotas por doquier.
> 
> Pero compararlo con Maputo es por lo menos insultante. Estamos hablando de ciudades que son un cantegril gigante.


insultante e ignorante es tu comentario. No es asi. Es una simplificación ridícula lo que decís, y se nota que ni te has parado dos segundos a investigar


----------



## el palmesano

payme said:


> NO SÉ que parecidos hablas vos ¿arquitectonicos? ¿culturales? ¿etnicos? yo hablo de recursos y presupuestos, nivel de industrialización, desarrollo y también de población; Maputo tiene una población similar a la de mvd. Ridiculez es comparar CABA con Montevideo o, peor, Montevideo con helskinki, madrid o roma.


en argentina solo existe Buenos Aires?? 

en españa solo existe Madrid?? o solo existe el centro historico de esas ciudades???

Los parecidos no son absolutos, por eso son parecidos, no reproducciones.


Mozambique uruguay territorialmente no se parecen, no solo por las dimensiones del pais, sino por el clima. Uruguay en ese sentido se parece mas a españa, y es lo mismo que argentina porque estan pegados los territorios. Culturalmente e históricamente obviamente se parecen mucho mas tambien, en recursos lo mismo, etc.

Maputo tendrá una población parecida a Montevideo, pero también Sevilla o Valencia, o Córdoba (argentina), y se van a parece mucho mas a Montevideo en infraestructuras, cultura y clima que Maputo, eso seguro.


----------



## Nort

el palmesano said:


> insultante e ignorante es tu comentario. No es asi. Es una simplificación ridícula lo que decís, y se nota que ni te has parado dos segundos a investigar


¿Me estás jodiendo Palme?

Mozqmbique tiene un pbi per cápita de 1700 dólares. Es 10 VECES más pobre que Uruguay. Siendo muy positivo la ciudad de Maputo debe tener el doble, digamos 3400. Lo cual es, miseria absoluta.


----------



## el palmesano

^^


y eso no significa que la organización urbana sea la de un cantegril. Miratela, porque estas mezclando cosas. El valor económico de la economía del país no significa que las condiciones de vida sean de una forma u otra, porque dependiendo de la organización o la gestión de los recursos las cosas son distintas, incluso del pasado y su posible herencia de infraestructuras. De todos modos, si miras en el mapa, veras que Maputo esta proxima a Sudafrica, y que al ser la gran ciudad y capital, la riqueza es muchísimo mayor que la que pueda haber en pueblos perdidos de ese enorme pais. La disparidad dentro de los paises africanos puede ser enorme entre lo rural y lo urbano. Y por eso mi enfado por tu comentario, porque hay que dejar de ver Africa de una manera tan ficticia, la realidad es compleja y decir que sus ciudades son gigantezcos cantegriles es contribuir a ese estereotipo que convierte a toda Africa en un sitio de solo miseria, cuando no es verdad.


En todo caso es una ciudad que tiene 1/3 de urbe normal, 1/3 de balneario y 1/3 de cantegril, pero decir que es un cantegril gigante es recurrir a un simple estereotipo. Es como cuando un ignorante de europa o eeuu se piensa que en latinoamerica las calles son todas de tierra y no existen cosas modernas (que aunque te parezca increíble hay gente que piensa asi)



en este vídeo de un avión aterrizando podes ver como próximo al aeropuerto hay lo que vos decís, pero luego gran parte de la ciudad no es así. Incluso en google maps si miras veras como las partes que son de asentamientos no ocupan toda la ciudad, sino que al igual que en algunas ciudades latinoamericanas, van por partes


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Menos mal que volvamos al hilo!!!!


A veces me gusta màs que nos comparen con ciudades africanas o por ejemplo con la habana(que ha mejorado enormemente) a que nos comparen con algunas ciudades europeas hechas percha... pero convengamos, en europa la regla es el mantenimiento, en otros continentes no.


----------



## Nort

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> y eso no significa que la organización urbana sea la de un cantegril. Miratela, porque estas mezclando cosas. El valor económico de la economía del país no significa que las condiciones de vida sean de una forma u otra, porque dependiendo de la organización o la gestión de los recursos las cosas son distintas, incluso del pasado y su posible herencia de infraestructuras. De todos modos, si miras en el mapa, veras que Maputo esta proxima a Sudafrica, y que al ser la gran ciudad y capital, la riqueza es muchísimo mayor que la que pueda haber en pueblos perdidos de ese enorme pais. La disparidad dentro de los paises africanos puede ser enorme entre lo rural y lo urbano. Y por eso mi enfado por tu comentario, porque hay que dejar de ver Africa de una manera tan ficticia, la realidad es compleja y decir que sus ciudades son gigantezcos cantegriles es contribuir a ese estereotipo que convierte a toda Africa en un sitio de solo miseria, cuando no es verdad.
> 
> 
> En todo caso es una ciudad que tiene 1/3 de urbe normal, 1/3 de balneario y 1/3 de cantegril, pero decir que es un cantegril gigante es recurrir a un simple estereotipo. Es como cuando un ignorante de europa o eeuu se piensa que en latinoamerica las calles son todas de tierra y no existen cosas modernas (que aunque te parezca increíble hay gente que piensa asi)
> 
> 
> 
> en este vídeo de un avión aterrizando podes ver como próximo al aeropuerto hay lo que vos decís, pero luego gran parte de la ciudad no es así. Incluso en google maps si miras veras como las partes que son de asentamientos no ocupan toda la ciudad, sino que al igual que en algunas ciudades latinoamericanas, van por partes


Obviamente lo de cantegril gigante es una metáfora. En África no debe haber una sola capital que sea tal cosa, mismo en el Congo u otros infiernos. Pero de ahí a comparar con Montevideo, por favor...


----------



## el palmesano

^^

No te creas, hay ciudades Africanas que si consisten en un "pueblo" central y luego una masa enorme de desorden. Pero justamente queria enfatizar que no es el caso de Maputo.

Pero buen, si era una metafora lo que decias, todo aclarado


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

64.933 visualizaciones


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buen video palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

URUGUAY EN MEDIOS DE TODO EL MUNDO


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Te damos 5 razones para amar Uruguay

https://cnnespanol.cnn.com/video/destinos-uruguay-cinco-razones-amar-viajes-turismo/

10 cosas únicas de Uruguay

https://cnnespanol.cnn.com/video/10...n-mejor-que-nadie-mundo-pkg-digital-original/


Punta del Este apunta a ser una gran ciudad en Uruguay

https://cnnespanol.cnn.com/video/crecimiento-punta-del-este-pkg-dario-klein/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

336954738

332633067

341003374


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos aportes palme, que bueno que se de a conocer la ciudad al rededor del mundo.

No quiero sonar repetitivo, pero lo que podría ser la ciudad con buena cabeza y cuidado.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

tal cual, y con una buen enfoque de potenciar y proteger el patrimonio arquitectónico con dinero publico...


----------



## el palmesano

> *Montevideo, la joya por descubrir de Latinoamérica*
> 
> 
> A menudo se pasa por alto Uruguay como destino turístico. Pero la cultura y su carácter joven hacen de su capital uno de los lugares más excitantes de América Latina.
> 
> La larga sombra de la capital argentina, Buenos Aires, llega hasta Montevideo. La metrópoli uruguaya, en la orilla norte del Río de la Plata, tiene que afrontar a menudo las comparaciones con su competidora argentina, en la orilla sur. Sobre todo por parte de los locales que viven a ambos lados de la desembocadura del río.
> 
> Para los foráneos, ambas ciudades no podrían ser más diferentes. Buenos Aires se presenta como una ciudad rica en tradición, con un pasado espléndido. Montevideo es, sobre todo, una ciudad con una escena juvenil en ebullición, innumerables bares y cafés, y una intensa vida callejera en la Rambla, el paseo marítimo que recorre la costa de la urbe. El aire juvenil de la ciudad se respira especialmente en las pequeñas plazas. Por ejemplo, en la Plaza de la Constitución, en el casco histórico, donde las generaciones más jóvenes disfrutan de wifi gratuito y patinetas eléctricas.
> 
> 
> Incluso los cafés más célebres de la ciudad, como el Café Brasilero, que data del año 1877, están a tope de estudiantes. Los candelabros de latón iluminan a los baristas, mientras los retratos de venerables antepasados miran con seriedad desde los muros revestidos de madera. Las camareras hacen honor al credo local de la slow food y se toman todo el tiempo del mundo, hasta para un simple espresso.
> 
> *La ciudad más moderna de Latinoamérica*
> 
> Uruguay ocupa el primer lugar en la lista latinoamericana de gobernanza digital y participación democrática de la Secretaría de Estado estadounidense. Un cuarto de la población tiene menos de 15 años, la mayoría entre 20 y 50, y solo un 15 por ciento tiene más de 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Es difícil, por tanto, escaparse a la atmósfera joven de la capital. Pese a ello, Montevideo aprecia sus costumbres. El tango se baila en las esquinas, o en el querido "Baar Fun Fun". Aquí se asemeja más a un tierno preludio erótico que a una serie coreografiada de pasos. Del origen argentino del baile se habla con honesta seriedad. En las cercanías, un museo recoge la historia de esta danza, si bien la recepcionista advierte de que el visitante aprenderá sobre la tradición uruguaya del tango.
> 
> 
> Durante el fin de semana, en los callejones cercanos, se encuentra uno decenas de tambores que marcan el compás del candombe. Los esclavos llevados a Uruguay desde África trajeron aquí esta danza acompañada de percusión. A día de hoy, no solo es una parte de la tradición del carnaval de Montevideo: los músicos callejeros de candombe atraen a los curiosos en las calles de la capital, con una fuerza magnética. Quien se sienta muy inseguro para bailar tango puede empezar a mover las caderas al aire libre sin necesidad de conocimientos previos.
> 
> *Una fiesta para las papilas gustativas*
> 
> Aquí, los llamados "hípsters" le dan la mano al carnicero. En los diferentes puestos se ofrece carne a la parrilla y pescado fresco del Río de la Plata. Los aventureros se deciden por el "choto", un tradicional manjar hecho a partir de una parte del intestino del ganado vacuno.
> 
> 
> Y, de acompañamiento, un tannat, el aterciopelado vino de uvas uruguayas. Solo en el distrito de Canelones, hay 270 tipos de vino. Pero también hay un remedio para quien se levante a la mañana siguiente con resaca: yerba mate.
> 
> *El culto a la yerba mate*
> 
> La yerba mate es a Montevideo lo que el café a Nueva York: un sentimiento. Este té con altos índices de cafeína es servido en una típica taza, que los sudamericanos llaman también mate, con un absorbente de metal, al que llaman bombilla. Los locales, no obstante, se llevan su bebida caliente favorita a todas partes en un termo.
> 
> Beber mate forma parte de la cultura y también tiene un papel ceremonial, como pipa de la paz. Se bebe también con desconocidos, y se ofrece de la misma bombilla. Es un ritual que une a las gentes de Montevideo, independientemente de la edad, el género, la raza, el estatus socioeconómico o la clase. Un pegamento proverbial capaz de unir todo en esta ciudad fascinante.
> 
> (eal/rml)


https://www.dw.com/es/montevideo-la-joya-por-descubrir-de-latinoamérica/a-49904029


----------



## SebaFun

Que lindo informe y que lindo enfoque le dan a la ciudad.

Impecable aportekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecable video!!!!

La verdad que excelentes tomas, musica, imágenes, etc.

Muy buen informe de estos chicos.


----------



## SebaFun

Este último video es indignante.... cuando las cifras oficiales son totalmente opuestas, y que se está viendo realmente el mamarracho jurídico y político que fué legalizar la porquería esa... un mamarracho...

Ahora se está viendo como esas políticas permisivas solo aumentan el consumo, los problemas sociales, etc, un total fracaso.


----------



## FEDE_22

La unica solución a esto es legalizar y regularizar TODAS las drogas, no seamos tontos. Realmente.
Miremos a Portugal y su modelo. Ojo Uruguay no esta mal.

Hasta que no hagamos eso, hablo del MUNDO, seguiremos perdiendo y gastando plata al pedo en esta batalla que ciertamente es... al pedo.
Yo consumo algunas drogas, entre ellas un poco de alcohol y un poco de porro. Por suerte estoy libre de una de las peores que es el cigarro.

Sí a las campañas educativas y de reducción de riesgos, como debe ser.


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Este último video es indignante.... cuando las cifras oficiales son totalmente opuestas, y que se está viendo realmente el mamarracho jurídico y político que fué legalizar la porquería esa... un mamarracho...
> 
> Ahora se está viendo como esas políticas permisivas solo aumentan el consumo, los problemas sociales, etc, un total fracaso.


donde estan tus datos??


soltas solo barbaridades inventadas en base al miedo y odio interno que tenés hacia algo que a vos no te gusta.


----------



## el palmesano

FEDE_22 said:


> La unica solución a esto es legalizar y regularizar TODAS las drogas, no seamos tontos. Realmente.
> Miremos a Portugal y su modelo. Ojo Uruguay no esta mal.
> 
> Hasta que no hagamos eso, hablo del MUNDO, seguiremos perdiendo y gastando plata al pedo en esta batalla que ciertamente es... al pedo.
> Yo consumo algunas drogas, entre ellas un poco de alcohol y un poco de porro. Por suerte estoy libre de una de las peores que es el cigarro.
> 
> Sí a las campañas educativas y de reducción de riesgos, como debe ser.


con tanta gente con la mentalidad de sebas sera imposible.... prefieren que estas cosas se oculten bajo la alfombra, a aceptar su existencia e intentar controlarlo desde la legalidad.

Parece que no vio suficientes peliculas de la mafia italiana en estados unidos que estaba vinculada al alcohol cuando era ilegal...


----------



## nahura99

SebaFun said:


> Este último video es indignante.... cuando las cifras oficiales son totalmente opuestas, y que se está viendo realmente el mamarracho jurídico y político que fué legalizar la porquería esa... un mamarracho...
> 
> Ahora se está viendo como esas políticas permisivas solo aumentan el consumo, los problemas sociales, etc, un total fracaso.


:nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Me gustó la calidad de este que salió hace unos días.






Pongo el enlace porque creo que da error por acá.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-t1U30qq2s&t=2152s


----------



## payme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8_0f5zbFOE

UN DOCUMENTAL DE DW.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

el palmesano said:


> con tanta gente con la mentalidad de sebas sera imposible.... prefieren que estas cosas se oculten bajo la alfombra, a aceptar su existencia e intentar controlarlo desde la legalidad.
> 
> Parece que no vio suficientes peliculas de la mafia italiana en estados unidos que estaba vinculada al alcohol cuando era ilegal...


La mafia generalmente siempre y desde siempre estuvo asociada a la droga... no seamos tontos.

De todas maneras me vas a decir que legalizar el alcohol le hizo bien a la sociedad? Dejàs el alcohol fuera de las drogas? Por lo contrario yo creo que el alcohol tiene que estar mucho màs controlado y prohibido de lo que està hoy en dìa.

Por otro lado, con ese criterio, legalicemos los homicidios, para controlar los mismos y tener un registro de homicidas (una total ridiculez)


Si hubieramos legalizado todas las drogas, muchas de las incautaciones, allanamientos, y desarticulaciones de bandas que ha hecho con buen criterio este nuevo gobierno, no se hubieran podido hacer, porque serìa casi todo legal.

Igual vamos a los videos! Excelentes ambos!


----------



## Gonza77

Seba, llegan a controlar el consumo de alcohol y te juro que te voy a buscar a tu casa.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!! la verdad que excelente!!!

Lo del aceite de oliva creí que lo había comentado, pero realmente es excelente esa producción, y más que me rememora a Jesús y cuando oraba en el monte de olivos. Muy mediterráneo esa especie.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!! Sobre todo este último sobre la producción ganadera y de la industria y la historia de esta producción en el país.

Me encantaron tantas imágenes de las vacas primeramente, y luego del anglo.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video palme, vi gran parte del mismo, luego lo termino.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables aportes!!!!

La verdad que excelentes videos, el video del moreno me encantò!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

parte de esta temporada de este programa de eeuu se rodo en Punta:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme!!!!

La verdad que excelentes aportes. Me encantó el informe destacando a uruguay vs covid.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2668614763466961


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos reportajes!!!!

La verdad que excelentes aportes palme como siempre.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

gracias!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video palme!!!!

La verdad que excelente programa, una calidad de imágenes, y de relato, excelente, la verdad que da gusto ver programas así.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

buen video en vietnamita... jaja


----------



## Pablito28

Uruguay’s Remarkable Shift to Renewables Offers a Blueprint for Energy Progress


----------



## el palmesano

^^

excelente


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!! La verdad que excelentes!!!

PD: Como odio cuando van a Punta del Este y se creen que están en un lugar mega exclusivo hiper genial donde tenes que tener lentes camisas ridículas, etc jajajajajajaja, hasta cambian el modo de hablar....

Perdón, pero se tenía que decir y se dijo jajajajajaa.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que espectacular video!!!

Muy admirable esas mujeres, la verdad que excelentes tomas del país, y muy buen tema a tocar en esa especie de documental.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Lucas Souza RF

*Reportaje del programa brasileño Globo Repórter sobre Uruguay*


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos videos! Me encantó el de Antonhy Bourdain.


----------

